# Tank316 on line comp journal



## Tank316 (Sep 29, 2003)

i think i'm in this other wise i have some deleting to do. i have been recouping from a herniated disc in my neck for the last 1 1/2 months, feeling good enough to get back into it. My Goals
lean up slowly 
My stats.
Age 40 
wt.250
20 %bdy ft
ht. 5'7'' 1/2
chest 54''
neck 18''
rt bi 18''
rt thigh 28''
rt calf 18''
waist at belly button 45'' 
here are my pics.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 29, 2003)

pics. i hope this works


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 29, 2003)

*side*


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 29, 2003)

*front*

front


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 29, 2003)

I'll be using Gp's P/RR/SH routine 
meals are as follows
Meal 1.4:00.23 grams whey
Meal 2. 6:30 6 eggs 4 whites 2 whole scrambled 3-4 oz turkey 25 grams raw oat meal.
Meal 3 9:30 6 oz bison 1 small apple. 1/4 cup raw almonds
Meal 4 12:30/1:00 Pro 8 protein drink[blended protein] with 2 tab spoons flax.
Meal 5 3:30 pre w/o meal.3 oz tuna[albacore] with 1 egg white
hardboiled, 1 tsp lght miracle whip
w/o 3:45-5:00.
p/w drink.50 grams whey
meal 6 6:00 2 chicken breast[12 oz total] 25 grams raw oatmeal,2 cups salad with 2 tbs newmans own oil/vine
Meal 7 before bed. 44 grams blended protein. goodnite
This wont change much, i'll drop some of  the carbs in the morning then carb back up in 3-4 days[50-60 grams at the most].
on an average day i  can consume 5-6 liters of water a day.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 29, 2003)

your a bloody monster...friendly one of course  damn i cant wait to see all the after pics...this is gonna be great


----------



## Leslie (Sep 29, 2003)

Glad to see you competing Tank Holy lats


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey, I know you A-Train?   hahahaha j/k coudln't resist. 

Lookin huge, glad you joined in to.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your a bloody monster...friendly one of course  damn i cant wait to see all the after pics...this is gonna be great



Jesus J'Bo you just totally read my mind!   Your lats are AMAZING TANK!! As well as legs and arms and shoulder width and calves.  Ok so your carrying a little extra body weight.  sheeit you can loose that in your sleep.  YOU ARE the MAN to set my target on for sure.  If I can't beat you I will sure as hell look damn good trying.  hahahaha


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2003)

sad part is , i put that wt on in 1 1/2 months. the age factor is to blame for that though, not me. because in that months time i didnt drink beer or eat pizza or stop doing any type of cardio, nope not me  
Thanks for the compliments guys, it helps


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2003)

9/29/03
WORK OUT 
POWER WEEK 
chest/shoulders.will be back to edit tues night.  
Chest. d-b press 4 sets 
90+9_110+8_120+6_120+6...this sucks cus i'm out of db's to use. 
inclinepress db .90/8_95/7_105/6_110/6 
flat flyes.75/7_80/7_85/6 
Military press.165/7_170/7_ 175/6 
s-l's30's/8_35's7_40's/6 
r-l's same as s/l's 
wted crunches 25lb's/10_35/10_45/9. 
90 sec rest between sets.water consumed during w/o 1.5 ltrs


----------



## maniclion (Sep 30, 2003)

Be careful, go extra slow.  I already sprained my knee by pushing myself too hard, thus forcing my body into a weakened state that put me at risk doing a simple task like moving boxes.  Now I gotta ease back into my leg workouts.  Saw your '99 pic recently so I know your potential.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Be careful, go extra slow.  I already sprained my knee by pushing myself too hard, thus forcing my body into a weakened state that put me at risk doing a simple task like moving boxes.  Now I gotta ease back into my leg workouts.  Saw your '99 pic recently so I know your potential.


i hear ya, i would think i'm old enough to know better, but i'm not just like a little kid who falls off his bike, gets back on and falls off again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2003)

Just gotta say you look awesome Tank! You ARE huge (in a good way). You look like you have very full muscles! Good luck man!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Just gotta say you look awesome Tank! You ARE huge (in a good way). You look like you have very full muscles! Good luck man!


  thanks Rock. your in great shape yourself!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 1, 2003)

Today. 10-01-03
a.m cardio.18 min HIIT plus abs
meals the same. i work at a school, and alot of kids already have colds and flu, whether its mental or not, i feel a little run down myself. will be going to bed 1 hr early.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Glad to see you competing Tank Holy lats


 your a sweeti Les, thank you


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 2, 2003)

Back/Bis
10 min w/u bike
pulldown/130/15 reps warm up
Bar rows 275/7 300/7 315/6 325/6 last 2 sets s/s with 110 lb dumbell pullovers/7
pulldowns 235/7 245/7 255/6
r/g pulldowns 235/7 245/6
Bis. hammer 45/8 50/7 55/7 60/6
preacher.95/7 105/6 115/6
c/c's 30/7 35/7 40/6******** fried, i'm surprised this went as good as it did, i'm run down just like the rest of the staff at school. so i up my intake of glutamine to 50 grams for Friday and sat along with an extra gram of vit c plus other anti ox. h20 intake was 6 liters going on 7


----------



## GettingBigger (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey tank:
For my motavation, I want to put a picture of my head on your body.  Jesus Christ man...I would love to have a trunk as thick as yours.  Congrats.......


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey tank, what's your training split and how long do your workouts take?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

You are freaking huge!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey tank, what's your training split and how long do your workouts take?


Rock, its like this
Mon.chest/shoulders
Tues.Cardio, HIIT, 20 min no more no less. abs
Wed.Back/bi's
Thurs.same as tues.
Fri.Legs and tri's
Sat and Sun rest. i normally do some type of cardio, hiking,mt biking. i like to hunt and fish alot!!!!
**side note** i follow GP's P/RR/SH, i know Fire has as well and has good luck with it!!! the w/o's last 50 mins to 65.
this isnt written in stone as far as bdy parts, i'll change it up just for the he!! of it.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by GettingBigger *_
> Hey tank:
> For my motavation, I want to put a picture of my head on your body.  Jesus Christ man...I would love to have a trunk as thick as yours.  Congrats.......


Thanks GB, but my other trunk got way to big!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 4, 2003)

went trout fishing this a.m. fresh trout tonite. hiked 10 miles or so!! later today i'm going to raft up and down the river[kayak]


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2003)

Tank, you are a friggin' tank!!  Looking huge  This will be great, I'm looking forward to the after pics


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Tank, you are a friggin' tank!!  Looking huge  This will be great, I'm looking forward to the after pics


thank you Jenny, you are way to sweet.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

Your workout are exceptional Tank. I'm taking notes (sneakily writing)  Your poundage is very much admired here bro.  I can't even imagine barbell rows with that kind of weight anymore.  Even If my upper back could handle it, my lower won't due to back injury years ago.  I struggle just to stay in position with 225.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Your workout are exceptional Tank. I'm taking notes (sneakily writing)  Your poundage is very much admired here bro.  I can't even imagine barbell rows with that kind of weight anymore.  Even If my upper back could handle it, my lower won't due to back injury years ago.  I struggle just to stay in position with 225.


thats why i do them right away. if i do rack deads, then i do seated cable rows, to keep the erectors healthy!
 things are looking good in your journal bro!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 4, 2003)

*menu for the week of 10/6/03-10/11/03*

meal 1. first thing in the a.m
whey/egg mix. 44 grams
meal 2.5 oz tuna mixed w/2 egg whites 1 tbs miracle whip[light]
1/4 cup wild rice[steamed]
meal 3.9 oz turkey breast with 1/4 cup raw oatmeal and 1 tbs n/p/b and 2 fish oil caps
meals 4/5. 8 oz chicken breast small fruit[med apples/pears]
meals 6 5 oz bison hamburger 2 cups salad o/v
meal 7 before bed. 44 grams Pro 8 protein with glutamine peptides.
h20 5/6 liters. will edit later!!alright, will do things alittle different with my carbs. high on mon,low on tues,none on wed.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 5, 2003)

Wow! You have got some incredible amounts of muscle.  Your after pics are going to look so amazing, I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Wow! You have got some incredible amounts of muscle.  Your after pics are going to look so amazing, I can't wait to see them!


 thanks Hiker


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 5, 2003)

sunday type cardio, rauqetball with Mrs Tank.60 mins.she's getting dam good at this game i might add


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 7, 2003)

mon.
legs.rr
hacks 295/8 305/8 320/7
ext 180/8 190/8 200/8
curls 175/9 185/8 195/8 200/7
sldl 250/10 260/8 275/8
1 set squat 225/20
wt crunches
wt rope crunches
seated calf raises 3 sets by feel
standing calf raises by feel
**music choice**
Old Van Halen with some Disturbed


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Yes, i'm still here!!!!!*

holy shiznit!!!! i'll be posting my w/o's this weekend!!! its been like summer time again for the last 4 days so i did another concrete job for a friend, but i have been getting in my w/o's.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2003)

Hurry up Tank I need to see more workouts.  Motivation required.  that 325 barbell row was just a bit too much motivation for me. hahahaha  I'm waiting to see an excercise I could actually hang with you on or beat you at.  I haven't found it yet.  Start posting!!!!!  lol


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2003)

I see you play that wall ball game with the Mrs. there Tank. (you homo).   Hey buddy, I don't have time to re read all your posts.  Could you please tell me what suppliments your taking?  Creatine, Glutamine, 
1-T, 1-AD, Anadrol-250s??? hahahaha  

I'm taking Creatine, Clutamine, 1-T, and VPX-Clenbuterx(spelling???)  Any suggestions that may help me Tank?


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I see you play that wall ball game with the Mrs. there Tank. (you homo).   Hey buddy, I don't have time to re read all your posts.  Could you please tell me what suppliments your taking?  Creatine, Glutamine,
> 1-T, 1-AD, Anadrol-250s??? hahahaha
> 
> I'm taking Creatine, Clutamine, 1-T, and VPX-Clenbuterx(spelling???)  Any suggestions that may help me Tank?


Hey Fire, looks like things are going good for you, yes, i keep tabs on you too, . the 1-T and VPX-Clen i have yet to play around with or any PH's for that matter, the INBF wont let us play with the stuff  as far as any other supps, just protein,glutamine peptides, multi vit and minerals and a good anti oxidant and fish and flax oils.and bcaa's


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 12, 2003)

menu for the week of 10-12-03/10-18-03
meal 1. 7 am 8 eggs 6 whites 2 whole 1/2 cup oatmeal,16 oz water upon getting up plus multi vit
meal 2. 6 oz can sockeye salmon 1/4 cup wild rice 1/2 grapefruit
meal 3. fresh pheasant 6 oz, 1 med apple
meal 4.p/w n-large 20 grams g/ps 25 grams bcaas i have to use this up
meal 5.7 oz bison burger with 2-3 cups salad w o/v 1 tbs
meal 6. 7 oz venison loin[yummy] 2 cups mixed veggies[broc/string beans]other 1/2 grapefruit
meal 7 before bed Pro 8 protein 1 tbs n/p/b plus multi min 20 grams g/p's 20 grams bcaa's. i'm on night shift for the next 2 weeks. i'll be able to keep journal up to date i forgot, i'm still carb cycling, monday is low, tues will be none, so on so fourth.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

damn your food sounds great  where do you get your meat from?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

His backyard J'Bo. bam bam  look honey I shot dinner for tonight!!!!  lol


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> His backyard J'Bo. bam bam  look honey I shot dinner for tonight!!!!  lol


sorta.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Hey Fire, looks like things are going good for you, yes, i keep tabs on you too, . the 1-T and VPX-Clen i have yet to play around with or any PH's for that matter, the INBF wont let us play with the stuff  as far as any other supps, just protein,glutamine peptides, multi vit and minerals and a good anti oxidant and fish and flax oils.



I think so Tank. Strength appears to be coming back a touch. Adding a few more sets here and there and feeling quite good. Sore alot but that is to be expected.   I really don't know much about this 1T but people here swear by it so I' thought what the hey and bought 3 bottles.  I'll let you know if I see a difference with either product.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> damn your food sounds great  where do you get your meat from?


well, its like this, my former powerlifting coach now runs his own bison ranch, a former school mate runs a game farm where i can get pheasant, elk, trout,venison and other wild game. or i can go shoot it myself, which i do alot. next week is wild turkey. also planning a trip next weekend to go salmon fishing


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

See!!! WhadI tell ya!!!  He doesn't have a pic of Stone Cold up there for nothing.  lol    Your a better man then me Tank. I don't like any of that stuff.   Hey you wouldn't happen to have a small amount of bison skin laying around do you?   My son and I have to build a TeePee for a school project.  Needs to be as authentic as possible.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I think so Tank. Strength appears to be coming back a touch. Adding a few more sets here and there and feeling quite good. Sore alot but that is to be expected.   I really don't know much about this 1T but people here swear by it so I' thought what the hey and bought 3 bottles.  I'll let you know if I see a difference with either product.


 cool,i pm'ed GP about it and we talked alot about it, once i try it, i cant compete in the INBF, but there are other federation's to try, i have thought heavily about trying the new PH's though.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> See!!! WhadI tell ya!!!  He doesn't have a pic of Stone Cold up there for nothing.  lol    Your a better man then me Tank. I don't like any of that stuff.   Hey you wouldn't happen to have a small amount of bison skin laying around do you?   My son and I have to build a TeePee for a school project.  Needs to be as authentic as possible.


they cost alot.
  i was shocked on the price.heres the web address http://www.northstarbison.pointshop.com/default.asp


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

There are ways around those drug tests Tank.  I don't know them but there are ways. lol  you like wrestling I see. do you remember Ken Patera the Olympic powerlifter turned wrestler?  His motto:  "Win if you can, Loose if you must, but always Cheat".  I kinda like that. hahahahaha    j/k    I'm really new to all these suppliments these days.  I don't know one from the other.  PH's? Well whatever that is, would it be something I should look into also?

***********************8

Thanks for the web site Tank I'm going to take a look right now.  


*************************
whooaaa  your right very expensive and they don't even sell plain skins.  Dang, I only need a small piece.  I'll have to get some imitation leather or something at a fabric shop.  Thanks anyway Tank.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm meat  your one hooked up man!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> There are ways around those drug tests Tank.  I don't know them but there are ways. lol  you like wrestling I see. do you remember Ken Patera the Olympic powerlifter turned wrestler?  His motto:  "Win if you can, Loose if you must, but always Cheat".  I kinda like that. hahahahaha    j/k    I'm really new to all these suppliments these days.  I don't know one from the other.  PH's? Well whatever that is, would it be something I should look into also?
> 
> ***********************8
> ...


Ken Patera lives 50 miles from me, he sells crushing and screening equipment for Minnesota Gravel Co. i have talked to him several times, he still likes his cold beer.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 13, 2003)

*10/13/03*

Mon. Back/Bi's supersets
Bar rows 275/6 ss pullovers dbs 95/6
               295/5                            100/5
               315/5                             110/5
               335/5                            110/5
pulldowns ss db rows
215/6            110/6
225/6             110/5
230.5/5           110/5
Bi's
hammers ss preacher
45/6             75/6
50/6             85/6
55/5             95/6
rg curls ss concen curls
55/6           35/6
60/5           40/5
65 6            45/4**fried 
wted crunches 60 lb db sets 

cable crunches 2 sets
decline knee ups 2 sets
2 liters water during workout
65-70 mins
**Disturbed and Drowning Pool provided the tunes today**


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 15, 2003)

*10/14/03*

18 min HIIT cardio plus abs


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 15, 2003)

*10/15/03*

legs and tri's..10 min w/u bike
ft squats 1 w/u set.. ss.. smith lunges
235/5                         .   165/5
255/5                         .    175/5
265/5                         .    185/5..........90 sec/sets
hack sq's...ss... ext
245/5... *     .... 175/5
255/5...        ....185/5
265/5...     ...195/5.....90 sec/sets
leg curls...ss...sldl
180/5 .....ss....265/5*
190/5......ss...285/5
200/5......ss...295/5
206.5/5....ss...305/5....90 sec/sets
hyper ext...ss...sumo deads
55 lb/db/5..ss...315/5*
60 "   " /5..ss...345/5. 90 sec/set
Tri's
wt'ed dips..ss..decline ext
45 lb plate/5*.ss.105/5
55 " "/5.......ss......115/5
65/5 ss.................120/5..90 sec
push downs.ss.over head ext
100/5.ss.115/5
110/5.ss.120.5/5
120/5.ss.125.5/5..90 sec
* start with heavier wt next time
2 liters aqua drank

 forgot to time w/o
i like this so far, i'm leaving the gym tired yet very happy. 
*thurs, cardio. 20 min HIIT.* music today AC/DC
***side note, i'll have to increase the wts more***


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 18, 2003)

10/17/03..Chest/Delts.
10 min w-u bike............120 sec/sets****
bench w/u 135/10 185/8
bench press..ss..flat flyes
275/5..ss..65/5*
285/5..ss..75/5
295/5..ss..80/5
305/5..ss..80/5
incline db  press..ss..incl flyes
90/5..ss..70/5*
95/5..ss..75/5
same
delts
smith press..ss..cable s/l
145/5..ss..35/5
155/5..ss..40/5
165/5..ss..same
175/5..ss..45/4 oh well!!
r/l's..ss..high cable close grip pulls[seated]
35/5..ss..175/5
40/5..ss..180/5
40/5..ss.185/5
did wide grip cable rows drop set 185/6 175/6 170/5. fried, i can feel the effects of the low and no carbs today, but overall, it was a great w/o. i had not benched in over 2 months 
*still have to adjust wts*this has been a modified version of the OVT posted in the training forum. i like this program.will give it a total of 5 weeks. next week will change bdy/parts.
water drank,2 1/2 liters. 65 min, sevendust/hoobastank/goodcharlotte/and Sammy Hagar kick ass today, good job boys!!!!!Saturday's cardio session, there is none


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 19, 2003)

10/19/03
Rauqetball 1 hr with Mrs. T, again, she got me 1 game out of 3,dam proud of her


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 20, 2003)

*10/20/03*

meal#1 5:00 23 grams whey
meal#2 8:00 7 egg whites/4 oz beef/27 grams carbs[oatmeal]raw [multi vit]
meal#3 11:00 7 oz salmon 2 e/w i med apple 1/4 cup wild rice
meal#4 55 grams Pro complex 2 tbs flax 1 pear 1 fish tab
meal#5 6 oz chicken breast 2 cups salad  2 tabs new/own o/v 2 tabs fish oil
meal#6 7 oz ground turkey 2 cups mixed veggies  multi min
meal# 7 bed time Pro 8 blended pro, 2 tbls flax
shooting for 6-7 liters today
Meals for Tues, the same except for meals 3 [no rice]
Meals for Wed.meals 2,3,4, add carbs 50 per meal.
meals for thurs, pro the same, carbs 2 meals in the a.m. meals 6  dropped the veggies and had 1.5 tbls of n/pb
meals for fri, meal 1 30 grams carbs and post work , thats is all.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 20, 2003)

*10/20/03* 
bi's and tri's we'll be back to edit!!!
10 min w/u bike
bar curls ss db curls
105/5..ss..45/5
110..ss..50/5
115..ss..55/5
120/5..ss..60/4  dam it 
preacher..ss..hammer db's
85/5*..ss..40/5
95/5..ss..45/5
100/5..ss..50/5
110/5..ss..55/5
rg curls drop set 2 drops 65/7-60/5
tris
wted dips..ss..decline ext
 cant remember edit tues


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 21, 2003)

a.m cardio
20 min HIIT
10/21/03


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 21, 2003)

damn i cant wait to see your after pics


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> *10/20/03*
> bi's and tri's we'll be back to edit!!!
> 10 min w/u bike
> ...


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 21, 2003)

10/22/03 legs and abs.
10 min bike light squats 135/15
ft sqts...ss..db...lunges
265/5..ss..60
275/5.ss..65
285..ss..65
ext[i at a time]..ss..leg curls
100/5..ss..200/5
105/5..ss..206.5/5
110/5..ss..210/5
calves seated..ss..standing
brain dead, cant remember will edit tonite


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> damn i cant wait to see your after pics


thanks J


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 24, 2003)

10/23/03 chest/delts
will edit in the p.m10 min w/u bike
flat bar press w/u 135/15
flat db press..ss..flat flyes
100/5..ss..85/5
105/5..ss..90/5
110/5..ss..90/5
115/5..ss..95/4
incline press..ss..inc flyes
95/5..ss..65/5
100/5..ss..70/5
105/5..ss..75/5..fried 
delts
rear [close grip cables rows to upper chest..ss..r/l's
180/5..ss..45/5
190/5..s..50/5
200/5.ss..55/5
smith press[military]..ss..db s/l
155/5..ss..40/5
165/5..ss..45/5
175/5..ss..45/5
60 min. 2.5 liters going back to Power/RR/SH next week


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 27, 2003)

10/27/03
working day shift for 2 wks, will try to post meals and w/o when possible.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 10/27/03
> working day shift for 2 wks, will try to post meals and w/o when possible.


meal 1 6:00 am 1 scoop nectar 2 fish oil[1000 mg]
meal 2 9:00 7 oz bison/beef[96%] 1/4 cup white rice mixed with 1/4 cup wild, 2 1/2 cups salad with 1 tbs o/v
meal 3 12:30/1:00. Pro 8[ blended protein] with 1/2cup of Uncle Sam crap!!
 
meal 4  3:00 1 scoop egg pro, 1 small apple
pre w/o GNC Profile
p/w 5:00 2 scoops Nectar 1 pear
meal 6 6:00 1 whole wheat soft shell taco, 3 oz beef, 5 hard boiled eggs[whites] and another 4 oz meat, im a pig, i ate the rest of the taco meat.
 
meal 7 before bed, pro 8, with 10 grams g/p[glut peptides]15 grams bcaas 2 tabs flax. one more bottle of flax to use up then switching to UDO's Choice Blend. drank like a fish today 6 liters by 4 pm, 2 liters through my w/o


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 27, 2003)

10/27/03
bi's tris Rep Range. 10 min w/u bike
bis. e-z curls
90w/u 12....115/8.125/8..130/7
d/b alt
40/8/45/8/50/8
hammer
40/8/45/8/50/8
r/g curls drop set barbell
65/8/55/6/45/6
tris
skulls
125/8/130/8/135/8
o-h ext
100/8/110/8/115/8/125/7* felt good did an xtra set
rg push downs
stack x 12 3 sets
60 sec rest/sets, 2 liters h20 drank. felt great today!!!!!!!!
15 min moderate cardio on bike,. then my wife  and i played Rauqetball for 40 mins, and once again, she got a game on me. dam proud of her


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 27, 2003)

10/28/03
am cardio 20 HIIT plus abs
maybe wall ball with the wife in pm?????
meals pretty much the same, will tweak in the morning


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 30, 2003)

10/29/30
back/calves. RR
10 min bike/130x20 pulldown w/u
cg pulldowns
200x8/210x8/220x7
wgpulldowns
same as above
rack deads
405x8/425x8/445x8*go heavier next time*
pullover d/b
100x8/105x8/110x8/115x8
seated calves/ss/standing calf raises 4 sets
60 sec/sets.2.5 liters 45/55 mins
13 min hiit.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 30, 2003)

10/30/03
am cardio 22 min hiit
10/30/03
before cardo
23 grams whey with 5grams bcaa, 10 L glut.
meal 1 another whey shake,1/4 cup oatmeal blended in.
meal 2 3 hrs after 6 oz bison,1/2 cup mixed rice
meal 3 3 hrs later 7 oz chicken b,2 cups salad 2 tbs o/v 2 fish caps
meal 4 3 hrs later pro complex with 1 tbls spoon flax
meal 5 3 hrs pheasent breast 5/6 oz, 3 cups mixed veggies[broc/beans]
meal 6 before bed Complete Diet from O/N, with 15 grams grams g-peptides
Wake up at 1:00 am Friday morn and down another shake[egg]
6 ltrs water drank.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 30, 2003)

10/31/03. Happy ScareDay!!!!
Chest/shoulders. RR.. be back to edit in the pm
10 min bike
135 bench x 15 reps
d/b press
100x8,110x8,115x7
incline press
100x9,105x8,110x8,115x7
flat flyes
70x8,75x8, chest press 170x8 2 drops 160/150 x 6 reps
db m/p
65x9,70x9,75x8,80x6
s/l
30x8,35x8,40x7
r/l
40x8,45x8,50x8,55x6
c/g cable rows to upper chest
185x8,190x7,
2 liters drank, 45 min weights/20 min treadmill 12 % grade 3.5 miles/hr
***no carb day****


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 2, 2003)

11/1/03
no cardio.
meals 1 protein drink 2tbls np b
meal 2 7 oz venison roast 3 fish oil caps 1 med apple
meal 3 its down hill from here 1 cheeseburger on a white bun
meal 4 chesse Quesadila[sp] 3 small slices and 2 cups tortillia chips with hot salsa
meal 5 2 slices w/w bread with jelly and 16 oz skim milk
before bed i ate good, 2 scopps egg protein
11/2/03
yesterday sucked, but today will be better
1 hr long walk up and down step hills in the am.
meal 1 8 eggs 6 whites 2 whole scrambled with 3 oz lean ham with 2 oz cheddar cheese
meal 2. 8 oz slow cooked turkey breast with 1 small med yam
meal 3. 6 os venison roast 1 pear 5 fish oil caps
meal 4.5 oz elk 2 cups mixed veggies
meal 5 .7 fillets bluegill[fish] 7-8 oz worth[broiled] 3 cups salad o/v 2 tabls 1/ pear
meal 6. pro 8 blended pro. 6 liters water/ 2 diet my dews


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 5, 2003)

i have some catching up to do


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 5, 2003)

11/03/03
meals the same except today was a no carb day except for 27 grams carbs in the am.
w/o monday
bi's tris
straight bar curls..ss..preacher
120x5..ss..105x5
125x5..ss..110x5
135x4..ss..115x4...60 sec/sets
hammer ..ss..cable 1 arm curls
45x5..ss..5 settingx6
50x5..ss..6x6
55x..ss..7x4
r-g curls drop set
65x5/60x4/50x5
tris
close grip bench[spotter]
275x6*start heavier next wk
295x6
315x5
335x5
o-h ext
105x5/110x5/115x5
decline skulls
115x5/120x5/125x5
20 min treadmill 10% grade 3.4mph
*11/04/03* 
10 min w/u
squats
135x15 w/u
275x7*
315x6
365x6
375x5****side note 1st time i did squats in 2 months
ext
175x6/185x6/200x6
curls[4 sets]
175x6/185x6/200x5/210x5
hypers
35lb platex7/45x7/50 lb d-bx5[toes out]
10 min treadmill slow pace
*11/05/03* 
20 min HIIT cardio in am, bike
15 min pm, plus abs


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 5, 2003)

11/05/03
meals # 1 whey/egg 46 grams 27 grams raw oatmeal 10 g/ps 10 bcaa
meal #2 7 oz venison 3/4 cup rice mixed[wild&white] 1 pear
meal #3 meat same, 1 cup veggies mixed[broc&string]
meal4 46 whey/egg with 15 grams glut/peptide 20 grams bcaa 1 pear
meal 5 10 oz chicken 2 1/2 cups salad 2 tbls o/v 3 fish oil caps
meals 6 Pro 8 blend, 10 g/p's 20 bcaa's
7 liters drank, great day, thumbs up to carb cycling


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 7, 2003)

11/06-07/03 no workouts, sinus infection, feel like shit!!!!!coming out of it, will hit the gym Saturday. no work out, did a concrete job instead, WILL go sunday , edit one more time, did nothing sunday either, but, i feel great tonite, ready to have at it Monday!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 10, 2003)

11/10/03
meal 1 43 grams pro with 15 g/p's
meal 2 Ved w 1 scoop ICE pre training
meal 3 p/w/o 50 grams whey15 grams g/ps
meal 4 6 oz pheasant breast 1/2 cup brown rice 
meal 5 6 oz bison burger 1/2 cup br/rice 
5:30 pm******no carbs***** past this time****
meal 6 1 can tuna[alba]1 egg white mixed w 1 tbls mayo 3 fish oil
meal 7 5 bluegill fish fillets[forgot to weigh] 7-8 oz/ at least 2 cups salad w/o/v 1 1/2 tbls
before bed 55 grams pro complex with 15 bcaa added15 grams glu peptides
This week and next i'm on night shift


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 10, 2003)

11/10/03
shock wk
chest and cardio. up cardio this week dew to being sick the last 4-5 days. then taper down again next wk
brb to edit, huh. i still feel the effects of this sinus thing!
10 min bike w/u
d-b press ss flt fls
95x7..ss..70x7
100x6..ss..75x6
105x6..ss..75x5
d/b incline press..ss..c-c overs
85x7ss6x6
90x6ss5x7
90x6ss5x6*****fried, its the cold/sinus crap!!!!! 
chest press drop set
200x8/190x6/180x5
190x6 170x6/150x5
crunches[wted]60lb d/b 2 sets 9 reps
hanging crunches[knee to chest] 2 sets 10 
50 mins


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 11, 2003)

11/11/03
still feeling like shit, i ate good today, just no w/o.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

I hope you feel better soon Tank   I've been a little under the weather myself.  I know of this great stuff that works everytime.  Nutrabiotics Defense Plus 2 caps 3 times a day.  Cleared my sinus infection up in 3 days when I had it last year


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I hope you feel better soon Tank   I've been a little under the weather myself.  I know of this great stuff that works everytime.  Nutrabiotics Defense Plus 2 caps 3 times a day.  Cleared my sinus infection up in 3 days when I had it last year


thanks Jodi. i started to feel good sun/mon, but i'm working nights this week at school, and there are alot of kids sick already, so i'm around alot of germs this week!lol.where did you purchase Nutrabiotics Defense Plus, btw!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

Most health/natural food stores carry it.  Its great stuff.  I always keep a bottle of it on hand and I never have to go to the doctor


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Most health/natural food stores carry it.  Its great stuff.  I always keep a bottle of it on hand and I never have to go to the doctor


i never get sick, maybe run down, oh well, i'll see if i can find some of that stuff. thanks


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 12, 2003)

11/12/03


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 13, 2003)

same different day


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2003)

Aww, Tank, I'm sorry you're not feeling well  

Get better soon!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww, Tank, I'm sorry you're not feeling well
> 
> Get better soon!!


 me too! thanks Jen!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 14, 2003)

11/15/03
ive had this friggin cold for 2 weeks, and now, i feel better!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 16, 2003)

11/17/03
cooked 3 lbs of bison burger
grilled 3.5 lbs chic breast
2.5 lbs mixed veggies[steamed]
4 cups brown rice[steamed]
baked 3 med yams
hardboiled 10 eggs
meals will go like this
meal 1 23 grams whey[right in a.m]6 o clock10 grams bcaa 15 grams g/ps
meal 2 Vendetta[pre w/o
post 50 grams whey,15 grams bcaa's

meal 3 10 eggs 8 whites 2 whole,1 cup raw oat meal
meal 4 1.5 cups bison burger 1 med yam
meal 5 i chic breast,1/4 raw almonds 3 fish tabs
meal 6 1.5 cups bison, 1 tbl spoon n/p/b 3 fish oil tabs
meal 7 Pro 8 15 grams bcaa's 15 grams g/ps


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 16, 2003)

11/17/03 Power week
back. plus cardio. i think i'm done with my cold, i feel good this early a.m. be back to edit, late afternoon


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

What are you doing up so late young man. Get to bed!!! Don't make me call your father! hahaha   I'm glad to hear your cold is gone buddy and your back at it.  I had a very bad week and wasn't even sick.  I didn't lift once in 8 days. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be back at it myself.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> What are you doing up so late young man. Get to bed!!! Don't make me call your father! hahaha   I'm glad to hear your cold is gone buddy and your back at it.  I had a very bad week and wasn't even sick.  I didn't lift once in 8 days. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be back at it myself.


thanks fire, yes, i cant sleep, i dont know why either!!! but thats where i'm heading right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> What are you doing up so late young man. Get to bed!!! Don't make me call your father! hahaha   I'm glad to hear your cold is gone buddy and your back at it.  I had a very bad week and wasn't even sick.  I didn't lift once in 8 days. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be back at it myself.


Why didn't you lift for 8 days?

Tank- I love looking at your meals! They always look soooo good.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Why didn't you lift for 8 days?
> 
> Tank- I love looking at your meals! They always look soooo good.


thanks rock, i like to use alot of different protein source's.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2003)

umm, i didnt work out today, i went and looked at 2 different jobs today, one concrete,one small roof that needs work.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Why didn't you lift for 8 days?
> 
> Tank- I love looking at your meals! They always look soooo good.



Family obligations on all my off days.  wife ordered Spring cleaning (I know it's Fall, you talk to her), Xmas shopping, Kids sports and what have you.  I just could not make my way down' to my gym.  One thing after another.  By the time I did have free time, I was way to tired and unmotivated.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2003)

i'll post pics of what i did today as well, i painted my step daughters room. it kept me busy for awhile, and the smile on her face was well worth blowing off a w/o


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

yeaa I hear you there Tank.  When I did my youngest sons room in race car theme  last October he couldn't wait to go to sleep.  hahahaha   I plan on painting his room at least once a week from now on.  hahahaha


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2003)

anything for kids!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 18, 2003)

11/18/03
back,10 min w/u
suppose to do power wk, but since ive ben under the weaher, i did a light w/o
pulldowns135 w/ux10
155x10,165x10,165x9
cable rows
200x10,200x10.210x8
rackdeads
300x10,300x10,310x9
aint feeling up to par just yet,lol.
pullovers 70x10 2 sets
15 min bike level 2 16 mins
meals so far
time
6 bells 23 grams whey
9 bells 10 eggs 1 cup raw old fashion oats[8 whites 2 whole]
w/o
p/w/o
45 grams whey, 3 rice cakes plain
130 bells
6 oz lean ham with 2 oz cheddar cheese
330 bells
3 oz venison jerky[snack]
6 and 9 oclock bells
meals the same


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks for calling that a light w/o Tank!! 
Your "light" w/o is still prob triple what I lift on Power week!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks for calling that a light w/o Tank!!
> Your "light" w/o is still prob triple what I lift on Power week!!!


oopss, my bad, ah, hmmm, well, if it makes you feel any better, i'll have a couple of cold ones then


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> oopss, my bad, ah, hmmm, well, if it makes you feel any better, i'll have a couple of cold ones then


Make it a six pack and then we're even!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 19, 2003)

dam, i have to get this updated, just to darn biz e


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Yeah... busy with the 6 pack!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah... busy with the 6 pack!!


i wish,maybe one this weekend Riss, one beer i mean!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Got the Rugby finals on tomorrow night  Go Wallabies 
Could be more than one (six pack) there me thinks....


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Got the Rugby finals on tomorrow night  Go Wallabies
> Could be more than one (six pack) there me thinks....


well have fun.i'm kicking my illness in the arse, so i hope to get this journal updated.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2003)

Being crook sucks!! Get well soon bud


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 23, 2003)

_was sick for a solid 2 weeks, feels like a fresh start!!!!!!_ 
11/22/03
grilled 4 lbs chic
browned 3 lbs 96% ground beef 2 lbs turkey breast
steamed 3 lbs broc/beans
meals today Sunday
meals 1 46 grams whey
meal 2 10 eggs,8 whites 2 whole 1 cup oatmeal[o/f] 2 oz venison
meal 3 46 grams whey 1 cup[o/f oats ] blended together
meal 4 7 oz bluegills 2 cups broc,4 fish tabs
meal 5 6 oz bison steak, 2 tbls n/p/b
meal 6 7 oz cod 1 0z cheddar cheese
meal 7 b/b 50 grams blend pro
11/24/03
power wk
meal 1 46 grams whey15g/ps
meal 2 7 oz chic breast,1/2 cup brown rice,
mea3 same
meal 4pre/w/o Vendetta,ICE during w/o.15 glut-l
meal 5 p/w/o 50 grams whey15 grams bcaa
meal 6 2 cups beef/turkey mixed 1/4 cup brown rice
meal 7 before/bed, blend pro/20bcaas15g/p
yes, i already know these meals for tomorrow 
*workout* 
bi's tri's
10 min w-u bike
20x 15 alt w-u
straight bar
115x6,120x6,130x6
preacher
95x6,105x6,115x5
hammer
50x6,55x6,60x6
tris
c-g bench
280x6,295x6,315x6,325x6
skulls
110x6,115x6,125x5.**now i can feel the effects of the sinus crap**
o-h ext
90x6,95x5,100x5. 
15 min hiit bike


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2003)

How do you like Vendetta?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How do you like Vendetta?


well , when i recieved it, i was ill. so i'm giving quite a bit a stuff a test run this week and next. from what i have read, its suppose to be a great, prework out drink.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> well , when i recieved it, i was ill. so i'm giving quite a bit a stuff a test run this week and next. from what i have read, its suppose to be a great, prework out drink.


Keep me updated on what you think, was thinking of getting some myself. 

Found I can take BCAA's if I spoon it into my mouth and then start drinking. I haven't found when I should take them though. I've been doing it pre and post w/o and nighttime.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 24, 2003)

*11/25/03*
meals the same except no carbs 1st and 3 meal
 back to edit w/o tues night
legs and delts


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Keep me updated on what you think, was thinking of getting some myself.
> 
> Found I can take BCAA's if I spoon it into my mouth and then start drinking. I haven't found when I should take them though. I've been doing it pre and post w/o and nighttime.


Found I can take BCAA's if I spoon it into my mouth and then start drinking. I haven't found when I should take them though. I've been doing it pre and post w/o and nighttime


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 25, 2003)

11/25/03
ummm, played hookie today from work and my workout, i went trout fishing and had a blast.  but i did follow my no carb diet and can feel it. and will have trout for supper tom/nite. yummie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2003)

:dreaming:  Oh what would it be like to skip work and go fishing :dreaming


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> :dreaming:  Oh what would it be like to skip work and go fishing :dreaming


.lmao, i skipping work again next week to go hunting/fishing and hiking/kayaking!!!!for 2 days


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

hmmm i like skipping too.....


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 28, 2003)

11/28/03
power wk chest/delts
10 min bike w/u. some rotarycuff excersises
50lb d/bs flatx15
flat bench
135x10,185x10 w/u
275x7,295x6,315x6,325x5 no one to spot me
incline press d/bs
95x7,100x6,105x6
flat flyes
75x6,80x6.happy with this do to the fact it was 2 weeks being sick
delts
m/p
155x7,165x7,185x6,195x6
cheat s/l
45x6,50x6
upright rows
135x6,145x6
slammed 50 grams whey then played wall ball with Mrs T. for 1 hr


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 28, 2003)

11/28/03
meal 1 10 eggs, 1 tbs natty p/b, 3 fish oils caps[9 whites,1 whole
snack, venison jerky 5 oz, yummie stuff
meal 2 3 whole wheat tacos,8 oz venison meat
meal 3 50 grams whey20 bcaa's/15 grams g/p's
meal 4 5 oz beef/5 oz turkey[browned] 3 cups beans/broc
meal 5 same meat, 2 cups salad 2 tbs newmans own o/v
meal 6 Pro 8 blend 20 grams bcaa's/15 gp's
1.5 gallons aqua drank. coming back good and strong from sinus crudd.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

You crack me up man. I hate to keep harping on this, but your WARM-UP is my max lifts!!!!! Good job.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You crack me up man. I hate to keep harping on this, but your WARM-UP is my max lifts!!!!! Good job.


thanks Rock.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 29, 2003)

11/29/03
power wk back
10 min w/u bike
light puldowns 135x15 w/u
rack deads
275 w/ux10
405x6,435x6,455x6,475x6[my neck still bother me] huh?
bar rows
275x7,295x6,315x6
c-g chins bdy wt
247x6,247x6,247x5
c-g cable rows
245x6,255x6,265x6
15 min hiit bike. 
rest periods /sets 2 min
 later tonite wall ball with the wife 1 hr worth


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 29, 2003)

i might train legs sunday, or i might go hunting, hmmm.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 1, 2003)

12/01/03
will post meals and w/o later.RepRange wk
meals 530 am 46 grams whey isolate
830/845 1.5 cups beef/ turkey, venison jerky 2 oz 1/4 cup b/r
1130 same meat no carbs 3 fish oil tabs
230 50 grams pro 1 pear
530 1 can tuna
 700 no w/o stepsons football supper, ah i didnt eat, nothing but crap food!!!
1000 pm pro complex 10g bcaa, 1 tbsp natty p/b
will do bi/tri tomorrow [rr]


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 2, 2003)

12/02/03
meals
500 am. 23 grams whey isolate
800 7-8 oz turkey breast 1/4 cup b/r
1100 same
230 pre w/o i can tuna 1 small apple
330 w/o
 500/post w/o 50 grams O/N whey 20 grams bcaa's 1 cup white rice
600 6 oz chic breast 2 legs 2 cups mixed veggies
930 1 tbsp natt pb 50 grams pro complex20 bcaa


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

How many cals are you taking in?


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How many cals are you taking in?


depends on low carb days no carb days high days, then i bump up my protein.so between 2800 and 3500. my daily meals are set, yet i dont include my snacks, which is only venison/bison jerky.and its made with the lowest sodium as possible


----------



## Leslie (Dec 2, 2003)

What yucky snacks


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> What yucky snacks


well, back in the old days Les, a snack was a pizza and a case of cold beer.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Now its just the case of beer eh mate....


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 4, 2003)

having inter net probs, i'll try to up date this sometime!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> having inter net probs, i'll try to up date this sometime!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 8, 2003)

12/03-12/08
meals pretty much the same  
RR went well, i'll try to post those past w/o's 
Shock wk, my fav!~!!~~!~!
bi's tri's 
e-z curls ss c-g chins 3 sets
preacher ss r-g curls 2 sets
1 arm cable curls 2 sets 2 drops[killer] 
tris
pushdowns ss c-g bench 3 sets
r-g push downs ss o-h ext 2 sets
bench dips 2 sets 2 drops.
25 min HIIT bike. bdy wt is at 243.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 10, 2003)

12/10-12/03, yes i worked out but just too busy with x mas stuff!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 12/03-12/08
> meals pretty much the same
> RR went well, i'll try to post those past w/o's
> ...


Shock week is your Favorite? Sick *****


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Shock week is your Favorite? Sick *****


yup, i'll do another sh wk after this


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Ohhhh, shudder! I like Power Week. Makes me feel like a man, but then the weight you lift for Shock is double that for my power...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

Come on fella's ya gotta love em all.... they all have great qualities


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

I enjoy my ass getting kicked only so much Ris...


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 11, 2003)

i didnt realize how busy i have been, gotta get this updated sheesh!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Come on fella's ya gotta love em all.... they all have great qualities


very true, but for sick reason shock is my fav!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 14, 2003)

12/14-? 03
shock week again!!!!! 
meals for mon
meal 1 50 grams whey
meal 2 10 eggs 8 white 2 whole 1/2 cup oatmeal
meal 3 vendetta 13 grams pro, i think
during w/o ICE
meal 4 50 grams whey, 1 1/2 cup white rice w 1 tsp honey
meal 5 10 oz walleye[fish] 1/2 cup brown rice
meal 6 8 oz tuna 2 cups broc 2 fish oil caps 3 flax
meal 7 7 oz flank steak 3 cups salad 2 tbsp o/v
meal 8 50 grams Pro 8 [blend]1 tbsp flax 
tues, only carbs will be pre training and post training.
wed meals 5/6 will have 1/4 cup brown rice added
thurs meals same as mon
fri same as tues. if i can remember all this  j/k.
protein sources will change. just cooked up 3 lbs venison hamburger,3 lbs bison,3 lbs turkey breast.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 14, 2003)

my split for the wk will be 
chest and delts  mon/20 min HIIT cardio
back,upper and lower,20 min HIIT
off wed,60 min power walk 
thurs 
bis tris min HIIT cardio
fri legs, no cardio
sat, power hike along river and creek beds, checking for wild game!!!!
i upped my cardio.just not happy with something, although i see a difference, something doesnt make me happy.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 16, 2003)

12/15/03
chest delts shock
10 min bike w u, chest press 130x15
cc-over  ss incline press3x8-10
incline flye ss wted dips2x8-9
chest press machine 2x2 drops7-9
seated side lat ss machine press 3x8-9
lying rear laterals ss wg upright rows 2x 8-9
cable ft raise 1x3 drops
21 minHIIT cardio


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2003)

changed things a bit!!!!!
12/16/03
power walk 60 min out side, it was snowing, put me in the x-mas spirit!!!!
12/17/03
meals the same
w/o shock back[upper/center/lower]
22 min hiit cardio+ some abs i hate ab work
back
pullovers ss w/g pulldowns 3 setsx8-10
stiff arm pulldowns ss r/g rows 2 setsx 8-10
c/g cable rows
1 set 2 drops
21 min hiit cardio+abs
bdy wt 239


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Still looking fantastic there Tank. Keep up the hard work, your keeping Brian motivated.  Brian is me by the way.  hahahahaha


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Still looking fantastic there Tank. Keep up the hard work, your keeping Brian motivated.  Brian is me by the way.  hahahahaha


thanks friend!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 20, 2003)

12/18/03 bi's tris
ez curls ss c-g chins2 setx7-8
preacher ss r-g curls 2 setsx 8-9
1 arm cable curls 2 sets 2 drops 6x6
20 min hiit 
12/19/03
50 min powerwalk
12/20/03 legs/calves
ext ss front sqts3 setsx8-9
uni lateral ss legpress 2 setsx8-9
lunges, 2 drops
leg curls ss hypers toes pointed3 setsx8-9
1 leg curls 3 drops6x6x4 fried
standing calf raises
3 sets6-8 reps
seated 2 setsx10
no cardio
12/21/03
45 min powerwalking up hills12-14%grade hills
my diet is fine tuned now. i can stay very focused with all the x-mas junk food around.in other words, go ahead and eat that frosted cookie in front of me, i hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 20, 2003)

12/22/03
hmm, this will be interesting with christmas!!!!i have 4 of them to attend!!not so much the food ,just getting in my w/o's!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

I hear you there Tank.  Tuesday is already totally shot for me.  I'll be at my boys school playing Santa Clause for all the classes.  I'm considering that day, cardio in a sweat suit. lol


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I hear you there Tank.  Tuesday is already totally shot for me.  I'll be at my boys school playing Santa Clause for all the classes.  I'm considering that day, cardio in a sweat suit. lol


cardio in a sweat suit, thats a good one Fire, but its true and for a good clause, my bad!!!!!hahahahahahaha, or should i say hohohohohohohoohohohohoho


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

hahahahahaha  very witty Tank.  I'll have to borrow that one!  I'll have a pic taken and post it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, we have to see the pic! W/O's are going to be hard for me over the holidays to with family and crazy work schedule.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yeah, we have to see the pic! W/O's are going to be hard for me over the holidays to with family and crazy work schedule.


  me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

But then it's back on schedule, fresh and renewed to kick some ass!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> But then it's back on schedule, fresh and renewed to kick some ass!


i have done the diet thing through the holidays before, but i wasnt married back then, meaning theres more get togethers to be tortured, but my vision quest is greater this time, i'm shooting to compete again real soon!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Good luck man! With my wife even though she's supportive, the get togethers are going to kill me! Already started!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 21, 2003)

12/21-22-23/03
meals
meal 1 50 grams whey
meals 2 8 oz chic breast 1/2 cup oat meal
meal 3 10 oz beef 1/4 cup b/r
meal3 and 4  pre training Vendetta
during w/o 20 grams bcaa's
p/w/o50 grams whey 1 1/2 cup white rice
meal 5 1 1/2 hr later 8 oz albacore tuna 3 cups salad 1 tbsp o/v
meal 6 4 oz venison
meas 7 before bed Isomatrix[reloaded]by Syntrax


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 21, 2003)

*12/22/03*

hmmm, with my gym being closed on X Mas, i'll be training 3 days in a row. 
power wk. chest/delts Monday, be back to edit
bike 10 min
chest press w/u
all benches taken so i did d-b press
100x7/110x7/125x7,iput on 5 lb ankle wts on my wrist to get the other 5 lbs, my gym sucks, i need heavier d/b's 
inclines
285x7/295/x6/315x6
wted dips,bdy wt +35x7/45x7/55x6
delts
m/p 165x7/175x7/185x6
cheat laterals
45x5/50x5/55x5
upright rows
135x7/145x6/155x5
16 min level 4-5-4-5 cardio on bike, looks like a pool underneath the bike


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

Well I train at home and no way i'd lift on Xmas regardless so I'm also doubling up bodyparts which I don't do frequently.  Chest shoulders (rep range) today.  I dread tomorrow.  Back and arms. (RR) Merry Christmas to you and yours Tank!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well I train at home and no way i'd lift on Xmas regardless so I'm also doubling up bodyparts which I don't do frequently.  Chest shoulders (rep range) today.  I dread tomorrow.  Back and arms. (RR) Merry Christmas to you and yours Tank!!!!


thank you Fire, Merry Christmas to you to friend,be well!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 23, 2003)

12/23/04
10 min bike
bi's tri's power wk
20's w/u d-b curlsx20
straight bar
120x6/130x5/140x5
preacher
105x5/110x5/115x5
hammer
60x5/65x4
c-g bench
300x6/315x6/325x4, no spotter 
skulls
115x6/120x5/125-?x5
single arm o-h d-b ext
45x4, thats it
25 hiit,


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 25, 2003)

Christmas Day!!!!!!!!sinus crud is back   any ways went for a small hike along the river, its like 0 or -1 below zero out, but i dressed warm and enjoyed the winter weather. i wish i would have had my digital with, i seen a timberwolf, watched him for 10 mins, what a rush!!!!!!!ate well this morning plus my second meal. but my third meal will consist of taters and gravey with some low salt ham.seems like my first cheat day in months oh wait it has been!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Damn Tank you can't shake that thing!!!  I hope it didn't ruin your Christmas my friend.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 28, 2003)

12/24/03
man, i hate this sinus crap!!!!!!!
10 min bike
legs power week
squats w/u 135x12
225x8
375x8*
405x6
425x5, alright i'm sick,this is stupid!!!!!went home


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 28, 2003)

12/25/03 cardio, powerwalked 65 min,not feeling to bad,75%
12/26/03 back power wk,still feel 75-80%
10 min bike w/u
pulldowns 135x12
rack deads
135x10
375x7/425x6/475x7 
bent rows
285x7/295x7/325x6
chins bdy wt, what a joke.240x6/x5/x5
c-g cable rows
235x7/245x7/260x6
30 min cardio
12/27/03.chilled out and relaxed
12/28/03,raquetball with the wife,65 min+abs and calves, feeling 80 %
12/29/03
 really early in the a.m walked steep hills at least 12-13 %grade,40 min in a.m. and another 25 min  p.m i'm kicking this sinus thing in da ass.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 28, 2003)

meals for the wk 12/28-1/03/04
5 lbs turkey cooked/4 lbs chic grilled
4lbs veggies cooked/4-5 cups white rice steamed/3 cups brown rice steamed
meal time will vary this week do to working 2 days then off for 2 days on for one then off for the weekend
FEELING REALLY GOOD ABOUT THE WEIGHT LOSS!!!!!!!my wife says she can ''feel'' the difference as well as see it.lol.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 29, 2003)

12/29/03
RR wk
bi's tris 10 min bike w/u
machine curls w/u 40x15
alt d-b curls 40x7,45x7,50x6
e-zcurls cablesetting 11x10,12x10,13x9
con curls 25x12,30x11
wted dips 40x7,50x7,65,6
pushdowns,105x10,115x9,120.5x9
kickbacks,25x12,30x11
26min hiit.whirlpool for 5-6 mins
............
meal 1 50 grams whey
meal 2 10 egg whites 3 oz turkeybreast scrambled,1/4 cup oats
meal 3 1.5 cups ground turkey 1/4 cup brown rice
meal 4 1.5 cups   ''           ''       2 cups steamed veg's
meal 5 Vendetta
meal 6 50 grams whey 60 grams carbs[white rice]
meal 7 9 oz chic breast 2 cups salad 2 tbs o/v newmans own


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

AWESOME WORK TANK DAMN MAN I'M SO HAPPY TO SEE HOW DAMN WELL YOUR DOING.  I Certainly hope others are reading this journal. It is nothing short of PURE motivation.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> my wife says she can ''feel'' the difference as well as see it.lol.


This is a very good sign 
Good work big fella  Keep it up


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 30, 2003)

12/30/03RR chest
10 min bike
chest pressx130 w/ux15 reps
incline d-b press
95x7,100x7,105x6
flat bench
255x9,265x9,275x8....what a dope, i went 1.5 min rest/sets, i normally go 2.5, my head was up my ass.
flat flyes/60x11,65x10.
delts, 1 arm press[with spotter/wow]60x7,65x6,65x6[my spotter left, friggin rookies
r-laterals50x9,55x8
cable s-lsetting 4x11,5x11,5x10.fried[low carb day]
27 min cardio
meals
1,50 grams whey
2,2 cups beef[96%]1/4 cup brown rice
3,same as 2
4,vendtta+5 grams bcaa's,pre wo supps, during w/o15 grams bcaas+5 brams l-glut
5,post w/o 50 grams whey,50 grams white rice
6 2 cups ground turkey 1 small apple
before bed, 1tbs spoon flax 60 grams whey+20 bcaas


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 31, 2003)

12/31/03, last post till 2004, Happy New Year peeps.
10 min w/u bike
Back RR.pulldowns 130x15,w/u
c/g chins bdy wt +10 lbs x7,-10 bdy wtx7[bdy wt this a.m was 236
w-g cable rows,235X8,240x9
d-b rows70x10,75x10
pullovers,75x12,70x15.redline kicked in, holy shiat,30 min cardio, eliptical trainer,2 min hard level 11, then 1 min level 6, it looks like a swimming pool, save the kids.lol.
meals the same as tues day.except for tonite at 7 or 8 pm, i'll be having a 7 oz piece of flank steak with 3 cups steamed broc and beans!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Awesome with the weight loss buddy! Always great when the wife notices and appreciates! How are you feeling about yourself and the progress you've made?


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Awesome with the weight loss buddy! Always great when the wife notices and appreciates! How are you feeling about yourself and the progress you've made?


i feel great about it, seems easier to do all the wt loss during the winter for some reason, i mean, what else is there to do in N.Wis, then cardio and wts.  thanks for your complimants Rock!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 12/31/03, last post till 2004, Happy New Year peeps.
> 10 min w/u bike
> Back RR.pulldowns 130x15,w/u
> ...




Oh man that was freeken funny as all hell.  I busted out laughing.  I'm over hear digesting your whole workout(so I can beat it tomorrow hahaha) and then  Right DEAD in the middle the REDLINE statement with the wholly shiat on there.  I don't know why it struck me so funny but it REALLY DID.  Still smiling.  HAPPY NEW YEAR TANK and keep up the excellent work,, your pushing the shiat outta me!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh man that was freeken funny as all hell.  I busted out laughing.  I'm over hear digesting your whole workout(so I can beat it tomorrow hahaha) and then  Right DEAD in the middle the REDLINE statement with the wholly shiat on there.  I don't know why it struck me so funny but it REALLY DID.  Still smiling.  HAPPY NEW YEAR TANK and keep up the excellent work,, your pushing the shiat outta me!!!


and now your pushing me!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 3, 2004)

1/01/04. a day off.WTF is that!!!!!!!
1/02/03
25 min a.m hiit cardio
legs, RR.10 min bike
135 squat w-ux15
leg ext 175x8,185x8
hacks 275x10,295x10,300x9
single leg 150x11,140x12,120x15
leg curls200x9,210x9
sldl-265x10,275x10,295x9
1 leg curls,65x10,55x11,45,12. ab work, no cardio, st in sauna for 6 mins, why i have no clue.lol just did it
1/03/04.a.m cardio 30 min, too frickin cold outside to hike, or i'm just a puss[yes, i know].....
taking the family back to the center to night to swim, play wall ball, so i'll do abs calves and alittle more cardio.
1/04/03. Packers play today, hmmmm, what to do what to do, o.k cardio in the p.m after i cook all day long!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

Gawd Damn, you have some strong hoofs man.  That is fawking impressive poundages.  I wish my back would allow me to compete with you in the leg department!!  Fantastic work Tank!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Gawd Damn, you have some strong hoofs man.  That is fawking impressive poundages.  I wish my back would allow me to compete with you in the leg department!!  Fantastic work Tank!!!


thanks fire, i just sent Riss my pics, i'm not all that impressed with the pics, but, not much i can do about them. i'll post my measurement sunday.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

Well wholly hell Tank give me a quick preview buddy!!!  I would kill to see your progress!!!  Come on send me one  JUSSST 1 PLEEZE!!!!

OH and ummm when exactly do we have to have the mid point pics posted???  What is the date?>??????


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

Well Tanker,, yes I'm calling you tanker for now on cause a tanker is much larger then a tank. lol   Damn man your a monster and I'm afraid of your back!!!  That spead is unbeatable so with that said,, I have to come gunning for other bodyparts to defeat you with.  I just have to figure out a weakness of yours.  Ok and that is the hard part.  I really don't see any.  When you really start cutting I fear my demise but I shall not give up the ship as of yet.    My daddy and my courageous military leaders taught me to always fight to the bitter end so the battle ensues and the bar is raised to a higher level so I say this.......Watch your six my man,,, watch your six because Firestorm is  coming from behind the clouds your tail in my sights, I'm switching to guns cause this is going to be close!!!!  put one hand on your dumbell and the other on the ejection port cause only one of us will prevail,,,or neither!!!!  Oh yep we have other competitors to deal with but I personnally have you in my crosshairs.  I'm just praying I don't get flanked during my attack on you.  Are you frightened by words of war?  Does this gauntlet make your blood run a bit colder?  I hope so.  I don't take prisoners so get mad, get psyched get whatever you have to but get prepared for our final destiny.  It comes in a few short months.
Fire breaks and he is OUT!!!!....(for now) 


 More SiWarOps(Psycological Warfare Operations) to take place in the near future.  hahahahaha


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well Tanker,, yes I'm calling you tanker for now on cause a tanker is much larger then a tank. lol   Damn man your a monster and I'm afraid of your back!!!  That spead is unbeatable so with that said,, I have to come gunning for other bodyparts to defeat you with.  I just have to figure out a weakness of yours.  Ok and that is the hard part.  I really don't see any.  When you really start cutting I fear my demise but I shall not give up the ship as of yet.    My daddy and my courageous military leaders taught me to always fight to the bitter end so the battle ensues and the bar is raised to a higher level so I say this.......Watch your six my man,,, watch your six because Firestorm is  coming from behind the clouds your tail in my sights, I'm switching to guns cause this is going to be close!!!!  put one hand on your dumbell and the other on the ejection port cause only one of us will prevail,,,or neither!!!!  Oh yep we have other competitors to deal with but I personnally have you in my crosshairs.  I'm just praying I don't get flanked during my attack on you.  Are you frightened by words of war?  Does this gauntlet make your blood run a bit colder?  I hope so.  I don't take prisoners so get mad, get psyched get whatever you have to but get prepared for our final destiny.  It comes in a few short months.
> Fire breaks and he is OUT!!!!....(for now)
> 
> ...


your PWO words work both ways brother, now that your on my tail, i'll train even harder.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 4, 2004)

1/04/04
30 min Cardio+abs
meals for the day
right away in the a.m 40 grams protein
3 hrs laters
5-6 oz turkey,1/4 cup raw sunflower seeds
3 hrs later
7 oz venison 3 cups salad,2 tbsp o/v[newmans own]
3 hrs later
6 oz can albacore tuna drained 2 cups broc/beans
proetein drink 50 grams
1/05/04
meals for the wk will not change
meals 1 45 grams whey[right away in the a.m]
1.5 hr later
vendetta pre workout[28 grams mix of simple carbs and 13 grams protein
train 1.5 hrs this includes 30 min cardio
p/w/o 50 grams whey/50 grams white rice
2 hrs later
1.75 cups ground turkey,2 cups broccoli/string beans
3 hrs later pro 8 blend with 1/4 cup raw almonds
3 later 10-11 0z turkey breast,3 cups salad,2 tbsp o/v
before bed
protein drink 50 grams 1 tbsp flax with 2 tabs fish oil.
this wk is Shock wk. will post w/o monday


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I'm just praying I don't get flanked during my attack on you.




Tank, you are gonna look awesome all ripped up


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 4, 2004)

thanks for all your compliments you guys, its really helping after looking at the pics, but my wife has reminded me as well, she can see a big difference, so i best shut up before she cuffs me across the head......again


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> your PWO words work both ways brother, now that your on my tail, i'll train even harder.



I wouldn't expect it any other way.... If I didn't want you to train harder then I would have taken a more stealthy approach and just keep telling me positives and that my training was going poorly so you would relax a bit but that is not my style when it comes to friends.  You are my cyber training partner and my goal is to push us BOTH to the envelope my man.  by the way,, keep an eye on Rissole too. He is sneaky and I feel a sleeper for sure.  He keeps pretty quiet regarding his acomplishments and you know what they say about the quiet ones.  lol


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I wouldn't expect it any other way.... If I didn't want you to train harder then I would have taken a more stealthy approach and just keep telling me positives and that my training was going poorly so you would relax a bit but that is not my style when it comes to friends.  You are my cyber training partner and my goal is to push us BOTH to the envelope my man.  by the way,, keep an eye on Rissole too. He is sneaky and I feel a sleeper for sure.  He keeps pretty quiet regarding his acomplishments and you know what they say about the quiet ones.  lol


will do on keeping an eye on Riss, of course he's following GP's routine as well, so that makes everybody worth watching out for.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 5, 2004)

*bis tri Sh Wk. * 
i think on this SH WK, i'll worry about tempo and time rather then
amounts of wts, i'll try to post the wts next Sh round.besides i had a bunch of high school kids in the wt room today, no time to really write amounts down with all the ?'s i got asked.
Again, meals and times will not change, i'm back to working 2nd shift, so this MAKES things easier for me. my sleep patterns have been f@cked up for 2 months now, now is the time to tear it up.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 7, 2004)

i'm alive just busy...


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 9, 2004)

ok, shock wk was a blast, i'm doing it again next wk. my diet wont change much from last week either, but i'll keep it updated this coming week, my house bitch duties took over this last wk.plus work has been a bitch as well.can't tell i'm a little crabbie can you!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

I need to work on tempo with shock too..... 

Nice sig bud


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 11, 2004)

1/10/04 30 hiit cardio in a.m 
1/11/04 35 min cardio p.m
grilled up 4 lbs lean ground turkey with 1 lb ground venison,average wt was 8 oz
4 lbs grilled chic breast, 5 cups white rice steamed,4-5 lbs broc and beans as well
1/12/04 bi's and tri's sh wk, will edit mon


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 11, 2004)

meals will be close to this all week
meal 1 45 grams whey in a.m10g/p's
1.5 hrs later Vendetta+5 bcaa's added
20 mins later train
p/w/o drink 50 grams whey+50 grams carbs+10 g-p's
1.5-2 hr later
8 oz grilled T  burger with 1/4 cup cooked oats. no complex carbs past this point
3 hrs later 1 chick breast with small can tuna[ i think its 3 oz] 21 grams for sure, the chic breast are small, only 23-4 grams so i need to bump up the  protein 2 cups broc beans
3 hrs later t burger with3 cups romaine lett, 2 tbsp o/v
3 hrs later, ISOMATRIX reloaded before bed with 5-6 grams bcaa's added.plus 10 grams glut peptides. 30 mins before post work out cardio,5 ml of Clen,20 min before pwo cardio, 4 scoops of ICE plus 10 bcaa, and 5 l glut, this prevents muscle break down during cardio.burn the chub, not the muscle


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 12, 2004)

1/12/04
bis tris sh 35 min cardio
meals the same.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 14, 2004)

1/13/04back sh wk
will edit to nite, also my wife says its time for a bdy ft test, i havent seen her in 4 days, just hit and miss, but day she said i look different. and she's right, the mirror really changed in a week and a half.yippie!!!!!!! oh, and he meals stayed the same for today!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 14, 2004)

1/14/04
meals the same.
30 min cardio in a.m and off the rest of the day!!!!
Happy birthday to my little step daughter, you act more then 6 yrs old, more like 11. i missed your birthday because of work, and i miss you!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 18, 2004)

1/15/04
chest/delts sh wk
30 min cardio
1/16/04
legs sh wk
no cardio
1/17/04
a.m cardio 40 min
posed 10 min plus abs
1/18/04
am walked hills, frozze my ass off i might add
45 min
cooked up meals for the week
4lb chic breast/grilled 3 lbs ground t burger
steamed 4 lbs broc and made 6 cups steamed white rice
and 2 cups wild rice
meals will be as follows
meal 1 right away in the a.m[upon awakening]30 grams whey
pre w/o drink Vendetta
p/w/o drink 55 grams whey/50 grams white rice
1.5 hrs later
10 oz burger 1/4 cup wild rice
3 hrs later
2 cans albacore tuna[strained and washed]2 cups broc 
3 hrs later
whey protein drink 45-50 grams 1/4 raw almonds
3 hrs later
chick breast[1.5] 3 cups romaine lettuce 1 tbsp o/v
before bed Isomatrix reloaded from Syntrax 46 grams


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 18, 2004)

1/19/04.....last power wk till show date.
bi's tri's power
will edit monday afternoon


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 1/19/04.....last power wk till show date.
> bi's tri's power
> will edit monday afternoon


1o min bike
bar curls95x7,115x6,120x6
preach curls.90x7,100x6,110,6
hammers.45x7,55x6,60x4,fried.....
tris
c-g bench285x7,300x6,320x4
skulls115x6,125x6
1-arm o-h ext[db's]45x6,50x5
33min cardio


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 20, 2004)

1/20/04
back power wk
10 min bike,pulldowns w-ux20
rack deads380x7,420x7,450x5****had some stupid f'er and start talking to me and lost concentration, when the bar is bending dont ass'k how much is that, wait till i'm done. 
o-h bar rows
285x6,300x6,325x5. scared little man away!!!!!
chins bdy wt, 233x6,233x5
c-g seated cablerows.265x7,275x6
34 min cardio
the mirror is really changing alot, next i will wear a t-shirt not a tank top. plus i started this wkend adding 10 min of posing.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 22, 2004)

1/21/04 wed
35 min cardio+abs +pose
diet remains the same


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 22, 2004)

1/22/04
Trained at the Golds Gym [53 miles from my house]
chest/delts power wk
10 min w-u bike chest press 2 setsx 10 reps 130
d-b flat press
115x7,125x7,130x6,135x6=1 forced
inclines.295x6,305x6,320x5
wted dips
bdy wt + 45x7,65x6,75x5,fried
militarypress,185x6,195x6,205x5[235x1]
upright rows.125x6,135x6
cheat s-l,40x6,50x5,55x5
25 hiit cardio.
***** got a cell call on the way home, my mother had heart problems**** will be last input on journal for a week, still training, just have things to do down at home. whats weird is that this time last year, my dad had problems at this time, weird!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry about your mom buddy! I'll say a prayer for her and you


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

We'll be thinking of you and your Mom.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2004)

ID and Rock and the rest of the IM peeps, thank so much, everything will be fine, she's home from the hospital, she has an artery around the heart that tightens up when she's really pushing herself, in other words, its time for her to relax!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

Tank, sending you all my best wishes for your mother and the rest of the family.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 24, 2004)

Same here Tankster,, glad to hear it wasn't anything life threatening.  
as for your workout, damn man,, your an animal.  Damn I wish I had access to that heavy DB sheeit.  I just got the 120's for xmas now I have to buy more just to attempt to stay close to you.  As for your Inclines well.....bye bye....I'm waving bye cause you left me WAAY in the dust on those!!!  Very Fuqing impressive inclines my man expecially following Flats.  wholly molly.  As for weighted dips ok so your a pussy on those. no big thang. hahahahaha   Just funnen ya big kahuna.  You ARE the man.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Tank, sending you all my best wishes for your mother and the rest of the family.


thanks aj, everythings fine,your sweet.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Same here Tankster,, glad to hear it wasn't anything life threatening.
> as for your workout, damn man,, your an animal.  Damn I wish I had access to that heavy DB sheeit.  I just got the 120's for xmas now I have to buy more just to attempt to stay close to you.  As for your Inclines well.....bye bye....I'm waving bye cause you left me WAAY in the dust on those!!!  Very Fuqing impressive inclines my man expecially following Flats.  wholly molly.  As for weighted dips ok so your a pussy on those. no big thang. hahahahaha   Just funnen ya big kahuna.  You ARE the man.


i have you to thank for pushing me, but the heavy stuff is done Fire, gotta really focus on ripping up for April, i wont put much muscle on in 11 weeks so its rip up time. Thanks for the well wishes for my mom, she's fine.
 i had an excellent power wk, it was fun to train at gold's with the boys, i miss having a spotter. and the younger fella's pooped their pants!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 25, 2004)

1/23/04
legs power wk, 10 min bike ride
leg press w-u 200x15
squat,225x10 w-u,275x9w-u
425x7,445x6,465x6,535x1WTFE,lmao
leg press800x6,850x6,900x6
single ext100x7,120x6
leg curls,245x6,255x5,260x4
s-l-dl315x7,335x6,355x5
-----------------------------------------------------------------        
*******LAST POWER WK TILL WHENEVER******
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 25, 2004)

1/24/04
a.m cardio 40 mins+abs
1/25/04
p.m cardio light, raquetball with wife, 20 min treadmill, 13 % incline 3.5 m/p/r


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 25, 2004)

1/26/04
meals are as follows, will not change
a.m right away[7:30] 7 ish
1.5 hrs later vendetta pre w/o drink
.5 later train
p/w/o meal55 grams whey,60 grams rice, instant+1 tbs spoon honey
1.5 later, 8 oz steak[venison]1/4 cup wild rice
3 hrs later Blended protein[pro 8] 1 tbs flax
3 hrs later 1.5 cups ground turkey 3 cups romaine lettuce 1 tbs oil/vine
3 hrs later 1 cup 96  ground beef+1/4 cup raw almonds
before bed 23 grams+10 grams bcaa's
4 a.m 10 grams bcaa's


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OH My God Tank!!  Wholly S#$T!!!  And people here think I'm an ANIMAL!!!   LOOK HERE GUYS LOOK HERE!!!  YA WANT TO THROW PEANUTS THROUGH A CAGE DOOR AT A REAL ANIMAL,,,LOOK HERE!!!  TANK those are insane poundages man!!  My eyes almost fell out looking at them.  And to think I almost crumble under the damn bar with 325. hahahaha   You are the animal my friend. Thanks for giving me credit for your motivation, I'll be sure to remember I helped beat myself at the end of this contest! hahahahahaha   Great work Tank Damn I'm still impressed.   By the way I copied your shoulder workout down last night and going to use it as motivation on my next Shoulder day.  Your my motivation also big Kahuna so I thank you too.


thumbs brother, i went out with a bang, and i was sore.hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

More like an explosion tank.  but like it or not I'm going to have to start cutting back myself now due to my shoulder.  It's beginning to really act up again.  It hurts like hell just to raise my arm in front of me or cross my body.  I'm scared shitless cause I don't want another 6 month layoff, expecially now when everything has been going so well.  Maybe we can talk on the phone later and you can give me some advice as to how I should change my workout around for cutting purposes.  Send me a PM if you have about 20 minutes to talk bro.  Don't respond here cause were filling up your journal.

In fact, since you quoted what I said in the other post I just deleted mine so not to clutter your journal with small talk and compliments.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> More like an explosion tank.  but like it or not I'm going to have to start cutting back myself now due to my shoulder.  It's beginning to really act up again.  It hurts like hell just to raise my arm in front of me or cross my body.  I'm scared shitless cause I don't want another 6 month layoff, expecially now when everything has been going so well.  Maybe we can talk on the phone later and you can give me some advice as to how I should change my workout around for cutting purposes.  Send me a PM if you have about 20 minutes to talk bro.  Don't respond here cause were filling up your journal.
> 
> In fact, since you quoted what I said in the other post I just deleted mine so not to clutter your journal with small talk and compliments.


thats alright Fire, i think its the least ''whored'' up journal in the comp!!!!   just check out my meals for the weeks, ive really cut back on the carbs, i really get lethargic around 8 at night, but like i said, the mirror is really changing, and the strength levels i have been happy with, but its not about power any more its about AB's.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 26, 2004)

1/26/04
bi/tri RR wk
10 min w/u 20's db alt curlsx20
alt d/b's45x7,50x6
cable curls camberedbar
setting12x11,13x10,14x9
concentration curls 30x12,25x14
trisdips,bdy wt 231+40x7,55x6,60x5[side note, shoulder didnt feel right on the last set, so i stopped at 5 reps]
pushdowns,110x10,120x10
db kickbacks,30x12,25x14.
*****some info****
30 mins before cardio i take either 5 ml of REDLINE or CLENTBUTRX from VPX, these products are working to say the least, AWESOME. also, i have to do cardio after wts, theres no choice in the matter, so in order to preserve as much muscle as possible, i chug a mix of bcaas,l- glutamine, ExtremeFormulation called ICE, i mix another 15 grams of bcaa into it, i drink this with 15-20 min left of my wt/wo. its working well!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 28, 2004)

1/27/04
back,cardio,ab
10 min bikewu
pulldowns 130x15 wu
c/g chins bw+15lbx6,10x6,10x6
w/g t rows225x8,220x9
db rows80x11,85x12
pullovers80x13,75x15
30 min hiit cardio, abs, crunches,hanging leg raises.
fried, and loving it
1/28/04
a.m cardio 28 min hiit
1/29/04 chest and delts, will edit later


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 30, 2004)

1/29/04
chest/delts,10 min wu bike
chest press wu 130x15
incline d-b 80x8,85x8 90x7[right shoulder still tender]
flat b/p 250x10,260x10,265x10[pump was great]
flat flyes 55x15,50x15[great tempo on everything, agin pump was fanfrickin tastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
delts, 1 arm oh press 55x7,60x7
r-l 40x10,45x10,50x9
c-l side lat,setting 4x12,3x15,3x14. 27 min hiit cardio
went home iced rht shoulder.dont know what i did, maybe from work, i did a lot of mopping of floors.
1/30/04
a.m cardio plus abs
28 min hiit, then walked with a future client on walking track for 30 min!!! came home iced shoulder again.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 30, 2004)

1/31/04 legs/caves and ab'zzzzzzzz


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 3, 2004)

i'm alive, just dont have a computer, i'm using the one at school right now, dont know whats wrong with the one at home~!!!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Tank, was wondering where you were, how's it going?


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 10, 2004)

Yippeeeeeeeeee, i have a computer again. , well i'm back, dont know what happened to the darn thing, i just think my stepboys need to get their own puter. any how, things are going great in the fat loss dept.i'll be a post whore for awhile, now its time to go work,


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hi Tank, was wondering where you were, how's it going?


 right back at ya Katie, things are great, just missed having a computer!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 11, 2004)

2/10/04
ill update mon/tues work outs tonite, if i have time.
still doing cardio on Wed morns, 30 min hiit. plus abs and some light posing 10 min worth.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 12, 2004)

2/11/04 thurs
rep range chest delts
meals pretty much the same, 1 hr wall ball with mrs.T


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

How's the posing going T? Hard work hey.... it may as well b cardio too..


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> How's the posing going T? Hard work hey.... it may as well b cardio too..


its really going good Riss, i'll up it to where i get 15-20 min worth, it really brings out the cuts. i'm gonna do a 5 ml of redline, it will look like a swimming pool when i'm done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 18, 2004)

2/18/04, wed
hiit cardio 25 min abs, then 45 min unloading a semi-trailer for a friend.
2/19/04
rep range chest and delts, our gym bought a pec dec/ rear lateral machine, its a bought frickin  time, sheeshhh!!!! will edit this later and post my new diet, which isnt much let me tell ya!!!
10 min bike w-u
chest press w-u 125x15
incline press85x8,90x8,95x8
flat b-p235x10,245x10,250x9
flat flys 60x12,55x15
delts
1 arm press 60x9,65x8
rear laterals machine,70x10,65x11,65x10
cable s-l 3 settingx16,4x15
35 cardio.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 20, 2004)

2/20/04
reprange legs
hacks,ext,curls,sl-dl,went nuts had fun, didnt count reps nor wt. but, I HAD TO SHOVEL MORE WHITE SHIT     30 frickin minutes of heavy snow removal, that was my cardio and ab w/o. Dear Mother Nature, you really think your funny dont you, howa bout i open a can of whoop ass on you, take your snow and shovel it where the sun dont shine, Yours in health , Tank316.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 21, 2004)

2/21/04
walked 60 min along river, holy shiat, is the snow deep. i kept my heart rate between 135-145 beats/min. alot of hard work.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

Can't wait to see you new pics Tankster.  Your training looks excellent my man.  I love the cardio your putting in.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 2/20/04
> reprange legs
> hacks,ext,curls,sl-dl,went nuts had fun, didnt count reps nor wt. but, I HAD TO SHOVEL MORE WHITE SHIT     30 frickin minutes of heavy snow removal, that was my cardio and ab w/o. Dear Mother Nature, you really think your funny dont you, howa bout i open a can of whoop ass on you, take your snow and shovel it where the sun dont shine, Yours in health , Tank316.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_


sending 20 inches of wet snow to Riss.
     how goes it bud?????


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Can't wait to see you new pics Tankster.  Your training looks excellent my man.  I love the cardio your putting in.


thanks fire, i just got my computer probs figured out, or so i think, i need to catch up and visit your journal bro, but from what i gather, your're doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> its really going good Riss, i'll up it to where i get 15-20 min worth, it really brings out the cuts. i'm gonna do a 5 ml of redline, it will look like a swimming pool when i'm done!!!!!!!!!!!


Looking good buddy! How are you feeling about your progress? Are you talking about doing 15-20min of posing a day? I'm trying for 30min a day at 1min each pose but it is sooooo hard!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Looking good buddy! How are you feeling about your progress? Are you talking about doing 15-20min of posing a day? I'm trying for 30min a day at 1min each pose but it is sooooo hard!


hey Rock, yup, 15-20 min but every other day, i'm trying the redline experiment tuesday. i'm struggling with the visceral fat around the lower abs, but, that been a problem all my life, i ve been through this before every show ive done, its a mental trip.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

What about absolved or lipoderm-ultra. Have or are you going to try those products?


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What about absolved or lipoderm-ultra. Have or are you going to try those products?


my next show after April, which will be in Oct-Nov, i'm going to try several products like absolved or lipo, as well as a cycle or two of some Ph's. but for now, i'll let the diet do its thing, it will come off, i'm just being my own worst critic.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> sending 20 inches of wet snow to Riss.
> how goes it bud?????


Could handle the snow right now.... its freakin hot over here!!
Is good, have changed back to my old gym much to the delight of the manager  She loves me  she already wants me to do some work there


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Could handle the snow right now.... its freakin hot over here!!
> Is good, have changed back to my old gym much to the delight of the manager  She loves me  she already wants me to do some work there


lol on the hot, we get hit with a blizzard and the next week its 40 degrees out, and speaking of hot again, i feel asleep in a friends tanning bed today, i look like a frickin lobster.!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> thanks fire, i just got my computer probs figured out, or so i think, i need to catch up and visit your journal bro, but from what i gather, your're doing a fantastic job.



Well I'll be painfully honest Tank.  I've been having some outstanding workouts and can finally see some muscle myself which I couldn't see in the mid way pics so in that area all is going great.
Now cutting BF is another story.... I'm having one Hell of a time there.  I can't seem to cut an ounce.  I just need this damn weather to change so I can get outside for some cardio.  Keep In mind that running,jogging kills my lower back so I really need to get on the mountain bike.  I train at home so I don't have any cardio equipment other then a stationary bike which I've started using 2 weeks ago but still nothing.  grrrrrrr


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well I'll be painfully honest Tank.  I've been having some outstanding workouts and can finally see some muscle myself which I couldn't see in the mid way pics so in that area all is going great.
> Now cutting BF is another story.... I'm having one Hell of a time there.  I can't seem to cut an ounce.  I just need this damn weather to change so I can get outside for some cardio.  Keep In mind that running,jogging kills my lower back so I really need to get on the mountain bike.  I train at home so I don't have any cardio equipment other then a stationary bike which I've started using 2 weeks ago but still nothing.  grrrrrrr


thats fustrating to say the least,you'll come up with something, hang in there bro!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi big buddy. Hope all is going well with you my friend.    Yes I'll come up with something.  I was thinking of shackling myself to the basement foundation for a week with only protein powder and water.  Think that will help?  hahahahaha


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hi big buddy. Hope all is going well with you my friend.    Yes I'll come up with something.  I was thinking of shackling myself to the basement foundation for a week with only protein powder and water.  Think that will help?  hahahahaha


yup, then we'll suffer together, cus, i'll be doing that myself soon enough!!LMAO


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 25, 2004)

today i did no cardio, just lots of leg work, yesterday i worked out with weights and cardio.
****can you tell i'm really with it this week****, but honestly, i'll start keeping better tabs on this next week, theres just so much poop going on right now its a big joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 28, 2004)

2/27/04
shiznit, man, i cant keep this updated, thurs day was chest and delts, shock wk and friday was a ab and calf and posing day as well as 30 min cardio
i'll be posting my updated diet late tonite or sunday a.m.
right now cardio is the key for me, my meal spacings are still every three hrs and 15 minutes.
anyhoo, peace peeps, i'm going snowshoe'ing and then ice fishing with my pops later today, peace


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 2, 2004)

3/2/04
food prepared for the wk
6 lbs of chic breast grilled[no flavorings]
3 lbs turkey breast browned with olive oil
3-4 lbs grilled bison burger
brown rice steamed 3 cups
meal 1 5 a.m 23 grams whey
meal 2 8am. 2 scoops vendetta
8 30 train to 9:15 ish. at 8 45 i take Redline 5 ml
9:15 15 grams VPX Zero carb protein, pose 10 min then 25 min HIIT cardio and after slam remainder of protein drink
1.5 hs later 9-10 chic breast with 1/2 cup brown rice
3 hrs later 2 cans albacore tuna 1/4 cup raw almonds
3 hrs later 2 cups ground t breast 
3 hrs later whey protein 3 cups salad
before bed 40 grams beef or bison
there ya have it
trained back today shock
will edit tonite
i dont have my journal to check the correct wts. will do this yet today


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

Go TanK  Dont get too nasty on yourself about your journal, you do a great job 
Sometimes its good to have a break from posting or ya get in a rutt.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Go TanK  Dont get too nasty on yourself about your journal, you do a great job
> Sometimes its good to have a break from posting or ya get in a rutt.


thanks Riss, btw, by the time i tried to answer you on MSN the other day you had already signed off ,sorry. and another BTW, man is your avi ever impressive, sheesh, your're ripped up.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

I ain't even close to bein ripped buddy , just you wait and see 
I only had about 5 mins on msn so i just checked, you takin a dump or somethin?


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I ain't even close to bein ripped buddy , just you wait and see
> I only had about 5 mins on msn so i just checked, you takin a dump or somethin?


  yes, i had too much fiber again!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats not a bad thing though matey


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 4, 2004)

3/4/04 meals the same
trained ch/delt thurs, wed high rep legs,friday bis tri, and cardio.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 5, 2004)

Mother Nature has put a whoopin on me!!!!!! another 6 inches of wet sloppy snow, man, i cant believe it, theres yet another 4-5 still to come, more cardio i guess!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 10, 2004)

yes, i'm still here, well not really, does anybody have any leftovers, i'm hungry. do to fact that i'm leaving on a trip, i wont be here, im going to see MickeyMouse. peace ya all!!!!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 10, 2004)

Leftovers, what are those?  Have fun with Mickey, get used to starving last time I went in '99 my family forced me to go 8 hours without eating everyday and I had been eating 6 meals every 3 hours for 6 month's prior to it so I complained the whole week and a half we were there.  We would go to Outback at night and I would order 2 entrees and eat all of the meat and half the starches ,they still won't let me forget how much I complained.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

I wish I was going somewhere warm

Have fun, and eat all the garbage you can find


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Tank, have a blast!! Yes and do as ID says


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 10, 2004)

you guys are mean,lol. to be honest, i'm taking a jug of VPX with me, 10 cans of tuna, fiber-one, 4 packs of salmon, and some venison jerky. the best part is, i'm gonna try to meet Mr. GoPro in person!!!!!!!!!peace guys, and thanks for the well wishes, its a24 hr drive, but  its well worth it, my stepdaughter has had a smile on her face all week, that alone is the best reward!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

Haha i know what you mean... my kids are all wound up about our April vacation... 3 parks at the gold coast, warner bro's movie world, wet and wild park, and sea world    The diet will be hard and i got a 38hr drive 
Have a good time m8


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Haha i know what you mean... my kids are all wound up about our April vacation... 3 parks at the gold coast, warner bro's movie world, wet and wild park, and sea world    The diet will be hard and i got a 38hr drive
> Have a good time m8


thanks Riss, and dam man, youre looking great buddy, proud of ya bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Tank--  Thought I would stop by here, because NT said I look like a mini tank   Your WAAAAY bigger!  Have fun on your vacation.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hi Tank--  Thought I would stop by here, because NT said I look like a mini tank   Your WAAAAY bigger!  Have fun on your vacation.


Thanks Pre, but today someone called me skinny,  , i mean 22 lbs is alot but skinny, sheesh.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Trace calls me skinny too....  Not the term to use when talking to a BB.... i said ya gotta say lean babe not skinny


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 11, 2004)

see ya guys later next wk, peace!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Take care, and drive safely.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Take care, and drive safely.


thanks Pre, keep Riss on the straight and narrow for me, offer him some beer and pizza while i'm gone would ya!!!!LMAO!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Yea, gotta plump him up somehow...  Maybe send him something in the mail.  Whats his favorite food?  Besides tuna I mean


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Smartie.... how bout i send you some vegemite.....
oh...cant do that, that's the secret ab formula


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Smartie.... how bout i send you some vegemite.....
> oh...cant do that, that's the secret ab formula


Now i know how you're leaning up so fast, eating Vegemite.
****Tank makes a disgusting look on his face****


----------



## maniclion (Mar 12, 2004)

Vegemite tastes like a turd that has been floating in the ocean for a month.  Definetely an appetite supressant.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Vegemite tastes like a turd that has been floating in the ocean for a month.  Definetely an appetite supressant.


good to see you've eaten turds that have been floating in the ocean for a month to let us know about that comparison Manic...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 12, 2004)

Actually (true story) when I was in the Navy we had just pulled into Sydney after about a month underway and the engineers were hooking up the land hoses for the sewage my friend Andy was one of them they didn't get the connection on straight so that when they started to pump it sprayed sewage all over, coincidentally Andy was yelling to my friend Jody when a stream of liquid turd mixed in salt water hit him full on in the head and torso, needless to say a couple days later, after getting 20 shots, we were chillin' with some local girls who thought it would be funny to have us try some vegemite, Andy thus made the correlation.  Andy was a character. he wanted out of the Navy so bad he would eat six candy bars with every meal, gained masses of fat got out on an administrative discharge, while waiting for his paperwork to go through he started juicing that by the time he was officially discharged he was ripped to the bone.  Hilarious days.

Don't forget my other description "I would liken it to minced assholes in soy sauce." from your v-mite shake thread.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 22, 2004)

let the party begin people, i'm back from vaction.and its nice to be home i might add. more to come, gotta go to the gym!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Alright! Let's get it started!!!  Any new pics my friend?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah Tank..... how bout some update pics 

Was it hard to get GoPro out of his Mickey Mouse suit?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

LMAO!!!  GoPro as Mickey Mouse


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah Tank..... how bout some update pics
> 
> Was it hard to get GoPro out of his Mickey Mouse suit?


well sad to say guys, i never had the chance to meet my good friend GP. the trip was fun to a point, i never knew from one day to the next what ''we'' as a family had planned, my stepboys became sorta in charge, changing plans without asking me, so things got really screwed up to say the least.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 22, 2004)

but, i do plan another trip in my future, just to meet GP !!!!with out any kids  i guess after driving 1600 miles in 24 hrs i'm still a little numb mentally, oh crap, this will open a can of worms for sure!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> but, i do plan another trip in my future, just to meet GP !!!!with out any kids  i guess after driving 1600 miles in 24 hrs i'm still a little numb mentally, but then again i've always been like that....


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_


 that didnt take long mate, hows the training going, Mr.Abs.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 23, 2004)

Good, but did you hear that i hurt my lower back? Nasty, not a disk but sore. Had to work at the gym last night and was picking up the db's that the lazy assed bastards left all over the joint and tweeked it again......
Hows things coming along for you?


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Good, but did you hear that i hurt my lower back? Nasty, not a disk but sore. Had to work at the gym last night and was picking up the db's that the lazy assed bastards left all over the joint and tweeked it again......
> Hows things coming along for you?


yes i know all to well about picking up after people, its a pre workout work out, well i hope your back gets better Riss!!!!! things are going great for me, i cant wait till April 17th, it will be a rush getting on stage again.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 24, 2004)

DEDICATION to GP. my friend ERIC 
April 17th is the Mr.Wisconsin INBF state show.
i dedicate this show to you my friend. Your a true inspiration and a great friend. your knowledge and support i could not live without, even though i've been competeing for several yrs, you still taught this ole dog a few new tricks. so this show is for you my friend. Tom Schaaf, Tank316.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> DEDICATION to GP. my friend ERIC
> April 17th is the Mr.Wisconsin INBF state show.


 Go Tank


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 25, 2004)

yes, i'm still training, just whoring up my journal more then posting w/o's and food intake, but i'll get to it Friday!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2004)

PICS!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> PICS!!!!


this weekend, i'll post them Monday!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> PICS!!!!


Pushy lil bugger isn't he Tankus?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> DEDICATION to GP. my friend ERIC
> April 17th is the Mr.Wisconsin INBF state show.
> i dedicate this show to you my friend. Your a true inspiration and a great friend. your knowledge and support i could not live without, even though i've been competeing for several yrs, you still taught this ole dog a few new tricks. so this show is for you my friend. Tom Schaaf, Tank316.




So sweet Tank!  Good luck with your competition!  I am rooting for you.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> So sweet Tank!  Good luck with your competition!  I am rooting for you.


 thanks sweetie.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> PICS!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

Holy crap!!!!! I'm hangin my gear up now........
Fat dude turns into ripped monster....... i'm done 

well done mate  haven't even finished yet


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

most muscular, i like it!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

Nice Tankus  Very nice!!


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> most muscular, i like it!!!!!!


Wow no wonder you call yourself tank,You look awesome


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

this had changed alot as well


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

and the back ,not flexed, just how i posed with the mid way pics.but it turned out blurry, will try to take another next wk end.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> ...


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

Wholly Sheeit,, I just saw the BACK SHOT!!!  ALL I CAN SAY IS READ POST ABOVE AGAIN!!!!!  Unbelievable Tank. Simply unbelievable.
***
I'm sorry, I just kept look up further and further in the journal and kept finding more pictures!!! I didnt' want to start another post so I'm editing this one.

WHOLLY COW ONCE AGAIN!!! Tank you simply amaze me man.  Pics just kept getting better and better.  Congratulations my friend for all your hard work simply paid off big fold.  I will be rooting for you in the show. 

Oh and I can't end this without another joke.
I see you thanked Gopro for all his support and assistance.  WHAT ABOUT ME????  What about Fire???  Is he not the one that you said was your motivation?  Was he not the one that got your ass moving with this contest?  Was he not the one that posted motivational messages to you in here quite often?   I DEMAND my kuddos as well now give em up!
Tell Fire how wonderful he is right now damnit!!!!  Come on, get the fingers a typen' and write:   Fire without you I would still be porky and not thinking of getting back in shape.  Without your motivational photos and words my drive to sucess would have been much slower.  Fire,, your the man.  Your much better then Gopro!!!!

Please feel free Tankster to cut and past all that in a response and sign your name to it.   Talk to you later!!!!!  bye bye.  hehehehe


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

You word things so well Fire....


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

Do I sense scarcasm in your typing Young Peter ole boy??  A sense of jealously maybe???  Hummm?  I believe Fire has sang you much praise as of late yourself??  Now you turn around and stop posting in here or TANK may miss all my ass kissing posts!!!!!  hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

No sarcasm at all, i would love to word things like you do


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

Why would you want to sound like a total moron ass kissing meathead with a fat belly jealous of two other members of this forum kind of guy Pete!!!!  I think your communicational skills are superior to none. In fact I wish I were a bit more like you!!!  I've yet to EVER see you loose your temper or say something that you would reget later.  I've done both many times with my quick wit and quick fingers.   Trust me my wording leave little to be desired.  Stay the way you are and you will have more friends on here.   
I look behind me and I see what looks like a war zone.  Burning bridges over both shoulders, twisted and distorted bodies of threads I've destroyed in my path of communicating with others.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

you guys get a big thank you as well, it was the pics and the journals that pushed me so hard, great competion, its awesome!!!!!! Fire my friend, you know its true, its dam true.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

Thank you Tank but ummm I don't see that paste and cut!!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

here ya go!!!!!! and dont worry about whoring in my journal, i havent been real good at posting my info, so whoring is good for it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Wow no wonder you call yourself tank,You look awesome


thank you ST.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 28, 2004)

HOLY SHIT Tank... awesome transformation!!!!!!! Very impressive


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

YEA right BritChik???  He's a hottie huu???  Makes me want to think about changing uniforms over here. hahahahahahahaha

JUST KIDDING PEOPLE SO DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2004)

AWESOME job Tank! I was expecting an improvement but that was a total transformation. You look GREAT buddy! Now I almost wish I didn't ask for pics!  Alright, I'm going to go bench press my bar some more and curl some 10's to try and catch up!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

Ohhh even if that wasn't a joke..I just looked at BritChicks photos and even if I were contimplating becoming gay after looking at Tanks pics,  her pics quickly straightened me back out.  She is smoken' !!!!!!  I just want to reach through my monitor and touch her sexy belly!!!  whoohooo


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> AWESOME job Tank! I was expecting an improvement but that was a total transformation. You look GREAT buddy! Now I almost wish I didn't ask for pics!  Alright, I'm going to go bench press my bar some more and curl some 10's to try and catch up!


thanks Rock for your kind words, but you guys are great cyper training partners, you really push me, gotta stay at my best, being that i'm so old and everythingLOL.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 29, 2004)

5.am 23 grams zero carb protein+4 fish oil caps, i love the burps!!
6 am, 18 min hiit cardio+abs
745/800  am 6 egg whites/4 oz ground turkey breast scrambled 1/2 cup oatmeal
1100 am. 1 can tuna mixed with 2 oz ground t-b,1/4 cup wild rice
100 vendetta, 1:20 train,
2:30/45 , p/w drink 50 grams whey iso, 4 rice cakes[plain]:eek2: 
5:30 2 chic breast[10-11]oz 4 strawberries 4 fish caps
8:30 pm 2 scoops zero carb protein, 1/8 -1/4 cup raw almonds
11:30 pm 5 0z venison loin, dam thats good stuff.
meals stay pretty much the same, drinking 1.75 gal of water a day.
training the same as well, rr/sh, i dropped the power cycle  weeks ago, but i tweaked it abit, i still throw a few heavy movements in, but i'm using some smarts, i'm not getting radical with them.ah some cardio after wts as well, another 15 min hiit evey other day


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Damn.  Your a freakin giant!  Good job... Damn good job.

Fire-- You are a funny sob.  Damn


----------



## firestorm (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh and HOW I try PreMO my man. hehehehe


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Everytime I read your posts I crack up.  I havent laughed like that in a while.  Thanks


----------



## firestorm (Mar 29, 2004)

Your vewy vewy welcome.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

now this is like the first time ive stepped into this section of the forum
and i thought i would come in here and see what was up

and i was amazed at your recent pics tank!
your awesome man! i really mean that, great job
i just hope that now that im trying to trim up that
i'll be able to pull it off half as well as you did


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> now this is like the first time ive stepped into this section of the forum
> and i thought i would come in here and see what was up
> 
> ...


thanks MCP. train hard, and good things will happen!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Tank!!    Great work!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Damn Tank!!    Great work!


thank you yellow, when you're surrounded by good people here at IM good things happen. they're support and knowledge is top notch


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 30, 2004)

3/29/04
bis/tri sh will edit later
3/30/04
back sh, will edit later. both days 20 min hiit cardio in the a.m.that went great, except this guy next to me had really bad BO. and i had to be honest, cus thats the kinda guy i am, i told him so as well. yes, i'm getting a little touchie, but come on!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Tank:"Hey you..."
Dude:"Me?"
T:"No, the dude behind you.... Ofcourse you!"
D:"Oh.. yea?  Can I help you?"
T:"Help us both, and hit the showers.  You stink."
D:"Oh...  "


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> 
> 
> Tank:"Hey you..."
> ...


LMAO, had i only been that polite!!!!! i was a little on edge yesterday, but when the truth has to be spoken, leave it to Tank to speak his mind!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Tank

What an outstanding job you've done   You look fabulous.  Way to go :bounce:


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> most muscular, i like it!!!!!!


Holy Moly!!  YOU ARE HUGE!!!  
Those are some legs Tankie poo!!  I am very impressed!
Ya know I am doing P/RR/S program too, will I be as big and muscular as you someday???


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> LMAO, had i only been that polite!!!!! i was a little on edge yesterday, but when the truth has to be spoken, leave it to Tank to speak his mind!!!!!!



Don't worry I tell people they're funky all the time or I start making comments out loud like "Some one is ripe today!" or "I think someone thinks if they ferment for a while they'll turn into wine."


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Don't worry I tell people they're funky all the time or I start making comments out loud like "Some one is ripe today!" or "I think someone thinks if they ferment for a while they'll turn into wine."


well, the same guy this a.m by chance was on the treadmill along side me, and he didnt take my advice, so i jump on the stairmaster 2 rows down wind from him. i really dont think he washes his workout gear, he had the same stuff on from the last 4 days. oh well, its his life.sniff sniff


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 1, 2004)

Sapp and Jodi, hugs and kisses girls, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 1, 2004)

holy shiznit.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 6, 2004)

im tweaking this as i go

5.am 23 grams zero carb protein+4 fish oil caps, i love the burps!!
6 am, 18 min hiit cardio+abs
745/800 am 6 egg whites/4 oz ground turkey breast scrambled 1/2 cup oatmeal
1100 am. 1 can tuna mixed with 2 oz ground t-b,1/4 cup wild rice
100 vendetta, 1:20 train,
2:30/45 , p/w drink 50 grams whey iso, 4 rice cakes[plain] 
5:30 2 chic breast[10-11]oz 4 strawberries 4 fish caps
8:30 pm 2 scoops zero carb protein, 1/8 -1/4 cup raw almonds
11:30 pm 5 0z venison loin, dam thats good stuff.
meals stay pretty much the same, drinking 1.75 gal of water a day


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 8, 2004)

4/07/04
legs sh wk
4/08/04
chest/delts sh. will edit later today.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Lookin good tank.  You need to update more...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2004)

wow Tank, great job on the cut!  Keep on shoveling off that extra fat... lats are still insanely huge   Good job bro!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Lookin good tank.  You need to update more...


i know Pre, its gonna get worse before it gets better, i'm studying for my ACE and NESTA certifiction in PT, also fixing up my garage and training for the show, and working 44 hrs at my regular job, maybe its time to slow down a bit. right!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

Dang that sucks!  I was hoping to see what your workouts were like, and diet.  I really admire you, and the way you have built yourself up.  Hope I get there someday.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Dang that sucks!  I was hoping to see what your workouts were like, and diet.  I really admire you, and the way you have built yourself up.  Hope I get there someday.


i'll be starting a new journal after the show and after the IM comp is over.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Tankie, you big muscular hottie you!!!  I LOVE that we are groupies together!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Tank


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Tankie, you big muscular hottie you!!!  I LOVE that we are groupies together!!


groupies, as in you, me and a bottle of red wine some soft music, a couple of plain split chicken breasts and a sandy beach, that kind of groupie.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey Tank


Hey Riss, how goes it friend?????


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 13, 2004)

To My Fellow IM Comp peeps and everyone who supported this Thread, i want to say thank you for your kind words and inspiration. Its been fun getting to know you all and fun preparing for the Comp itself, as well as the Mr Wis. My goal had been just to get in shape again and to compete in the Master Division.i'll be laying low these next 3-4 days,mentally preparing for the fun i am about to have this Saturday, again, thanks a ton, it was fun!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck buddy! You'll knock'em dead


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Good luck buddy! You'll knock'em dead



  thanks Rock, i also entered the HWy WT div, as well, its seems this show brings out he best in Wis, but its all fun for me, i'm really happy with the way i look, and i'm really happy with how i got here, with alot of support from you guys!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

You should be happy with how you look! I'm not kidding when I say you blew me out of the water with your change. I think that's nothing short of amazine what you did. It motivates me to and it's a major inspiration. Thank you for that!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You should be happy with how you look! I'm not kidding when I say you blew me out of the water with your change. I think that's nothing short of amazine what you did. It motivates me to and it's a major inspiration. Thank you for that!


thanks Rock, but wait till you see the new pics, i blew my self out of the water!LMAO


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Really!?!? You have to tell my your training strategy w/ diet and cardio and all! When do we see the new pics?


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Really!?!? You have to tell my your training strategy w/ diet and cardio and all! When do we see the new pics?


not alot to it Rock. p/rr/sh is the mainstay for the w/o. i dropped the power training 1.5 moths ago. and switched back and fourth on the rr/sh. no carbs past 5 pm, just fiberous carbs, kept my protein around 350 grams. cardio i did, HIIT every other a.m morning plus M/FRI i did some after each wt w/o. but thenon the weekends i did alot of outdoor stuff, hiking, snowshoeing, shoveling off rooftops from all the snow we got this year. i also had ''no cheat'' days. all carbs and efa's i measured out. no more no less. and just stayed really focused on the task at hand.
i used one or the other, redline or now the defunked Clen from VPX, redline 20 min before cardio and it looks like a ocean under the stairmasterLOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

How long did you do the HIIT Training for?


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How long did you do the HIIT Training for?


after the wts it was 20 min, no more no less. in the mornings it was 25 min. grrr, i forgot to mention that  i took a mixture of the EXtreme Formula ICE 20 min before each session, i also bought some bulk bcaa's from protein customizer and added 10 more grams bcaa's to the ICE, it really helps retaining the muscle through the HIIT.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck Tank   Your going to be great


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Good luck Tank   Your going to be great


thanks Jodi, thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks to all , for your ''goodluck's'' this past week, i'll be laying low Friday, sorta clearing my mind. thanks again for the support, i hope to be posting some info sunday morning. A huge thank you to GP Jodi Fire Riss and Rock,Sapph/ Prince thanks for a great board to post on and have fun.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2004)

Good luck again and most of all ENJOY it.  You've worked hard 

Oh and on Sunday..........Drink an extra 6 pack for me


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

Good luck Tank!  You should be very proud of yourself!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Good luck Tank!  You should be very proud of yourself!!


  thanks sapphire


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2004)

Good luck Tank!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Good luck Tank!


thanks Iain!!!just chillin today, and thinking ''deep dish''


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice sig Tank.  Good luck at the comp!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice sig Tank.  Good luck at the comp!


thanks PreMier


----------



## firestorm (Apr 17, 2004)

Good luck my friend!!! It's now Saturday so according to what I've read your still laying low.  I just hope you see this so you know I'm always in your corner and rooting you on like a brother.  regardless of any contest outcome my man, your still numero uno in my book but I'm sure you'll be number one on the score cards as well!  Keep us posted as I'm sure you will and best of luck to you Tank.  We're all pulling for you my friend and when your on stage, remember that we are all with you in spirit.
Your friend,   Brian


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

So whats happening?? How'd the comp go?? Or when is it?? I get so confused


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken Pete it didn't happen yet.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh ok..... All the best then Tankus


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i'll be starting a new journal after the show and after the IM comp is over.


*********************8
Edited on behalf of Tank:
Tank meant to say:
I'll be starting a new journal after I win the show and after I win the IM comp because I look amazing.  The other guys in the IM comp look real good expecially that Riss kid but like I just said, he is just a kid and can't compete with the likes of mua'.  Fire is a firecracker but let's face it, he is old and breaking down I can beat him with my arms tied behind my back.   Rock is just that..a rock. Determined and strong willed.  I wish him the best but I'm still beating him too!!!  Anyway back to the garage.  I see some mouse droppings and I don't want them to go to waste. I hear they are high in protein.  Later people.   Signing off for now, Tankster
*******************************
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   OH BOY OH BOY I can't wait to hear the response from this one. hehehehehe


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds about right too


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

hahahaha that was pretty funny huu Pete???  I think tank will get a laugh out of it unless he is really dieting down to the point where he has that slight insanity thing going on and may want to tear my head off. hehehehe.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

Fear not Bri.... he's too nice....


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

yep that he is Riss.  One hell of a nice man.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> So whats happening?? How'd the comp go?? Or when is it?? I get so confused


  IT went well, i placed 4 th out of 5 in the master div, and 3rd out of 4 in the hwy wts. i still have some work to do around the waist!!!!  but, i looked great in my eyes!!!! i'am really happy


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahaha that was pretty funny huu Pete???  I think tank will get a laugh out of it unless he is really dieting down to the point where he has that slight insanity thing going on and may want to tear my head off. hehehehe.


LMAO, never happen my friend!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2004)

Congratulations Tank 

When do we get to see pics?


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Congratulations Tank
> 
> When do we get to see pics?


i'm trying right now, we have really bad storms tonite and my little stepdaughter is clinging to me pretty good!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 18, 2004)

hope this works


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 18, 2004)

another, i was still holding alot of water


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 18, 2004)

back shot


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

omg Tank.. I can't believe the transformation in such a short time period.  After seeing those pics I can only wonder what 1 more stinking month would have done for you!!!  I mean if you had only had more time to cut up you would have not only defeated all of them you would not have even belonged on that stage.  I mean for Gods sake you dwarf them ALL.  I keep looking to the side of the pics for Snow White to appear and take her little men home with her and kiss the prince which in this case would be YOU!!! Bro your size is amazing and I still can't get over how much bf you lost in a short period of time.  I hope your hitting more shows this season man.  I see you kicking some serious ass man.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2004)

Tank your transformation is amazing.  What a fantastic job you did.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2004)

Just wanted to show how great you did


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

Cool Jodi  do the others as well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

That is absolutely amazing man! Congrats, you did an outstanding job. You really should be proud of yourself, I know w/out a doubt we all are!


----------



## GettingBigger (Apr 19, 2004)

Job well done Tank. I have been following this thread since the beginning although I have stayed pretty quiet...only a couple of replies.  

Regardless of what position you placed, I truly believe that once you stepped on the stage you were a WINNER in all our eyes.  

You have been and remain an inspiration to all of us...especially the gavitationally challenged (or overweight).  You seem like a truly nice guy and I'm proud of you.

Sincerely
GettingBigger


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2004)

My God!  You LOOK FANTASTIC!!  I cannot get over how unbelievable you look!!!  You should be soooo proud of yourself!  You are an inspiration to me as well as a fellow P/RR/S groupie!!  


YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

fuqqin eh!  Good job Tank!  Looking Large


----------



## Paynne (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow!  I didn't start reading the thread until just now.  After looking at the before and after pix I decided that I needed to read the whole thread to see what you did.  Nice job


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thank you for your kind words everybody, it means alot!!!!!!but i'm not done yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Maintaining.........*

food cooked for the week.
3 lbs 96 % ground beef
4 lbs ground T-Breast grilled into 5-6 oz burgers
7-8 cups rice cooked[brown and wild mixed]
meal 1 10 egg white scrambled with 2 oz beef, 1/2 cup oats, 10 oz water
meal 2 1 1/2 can tuna, 1/2 cup rice,10 oz water
pre training drink Vendetta
MY FIRST POWER WK will edit later
bi's tri's plus iron cardio, i will try this for 2 wks
p/w 55 grams pro, 50 grams dextrose
meal 3 2 grilled t burgers 1/4 cup rice mix 16 oz water
meal 4 same meat 3 cups salad 1 1/2 tbs o/v
meal 5 beef 1 1/2 cups.
before bed 50 grams milk isolate.
back and bi's, not tri's
10 min bike 
light pulldowns ss with hypers warm up
rack deads
135x10,275x8,w/sets,335x7,355x6,375x6, holy crap olie, it felt heavy!!!
bar rows 250x6,260x6,270x5, read proir statement  
chins,bdy wt,216, yes i said 216x7,x6,x6
s/bar curls 90x6,95x6,100x5
prech,85x6,90x5,95x5
hammers,40'sx7,45x6.wted crunches for absx3 sets,10-12 reps
i did clean cardio, 20 min worth,i added an extra set, i didnt mind this for cardio, my h/r stayed up around 145/155, and dropped to 110/120 with in 10 sec of stopping. and my joints feel good this a.m


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2004)

Tank, you have made me and all of IM proud! You are a true monster! Guys on steroids rarely have your thickness!

You know exactly what you have to do now to get to the winner's circle. Do what you must and take your rightful place in the pro ranks. 

And regardless of wherever you place in any show, you are # 1 in my book bro.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice job tank!  You look fantastic.  Huge, fukin HUGE...


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Tank, you have made me and all of IM proud! You are a true monster! Guys on steroids rarely have your thickness!
> 
> You know exactly what you have to do now to get to the winner's circle. Do what you must and take your rightful place in the pro ranks.
> ...


with that said Eric, i'm aimimg for the fall show which is our Pro Qaulifier. like i said before, i cant thank you enough for guiding me through the diet maze again and turning me onto P/RR/Sh systems, it has made a big difference in my build, even at 40


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice job tank!  You look fantastic.  Huge, fukin HUGE...


Pre, thank you, i had alot of fun at the show as well, and thanks for the words my friend, but the best is yet to happen!!!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Damn tank... that transformation is awesome.  You've got some really inspiring dedication.  Nicely done.


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> with that said Eric, i'm aimimg for the fall show which is our Pro Qaulifier. like i said before, i cant thank you enough for guiding me through the diet maze again and turning me onto P/RR/Sh systems, it has made a big difference in my build, even at 40



You are welcome sir future pro.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Muscles!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Damn tank... that transformation is awesome.  You've got some really inspiring dedication.  Nicely done.


Mono, thank you!!! and things are only get better from here!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Muscles!!


me or the big man GP, oh i guess that would be both of us!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2004)

4/20/04
meals the same
had to run to the gym to talk to a future client
had a VPX mrp for 1 st meal
will train chest , will edit later


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2004)

Tank...LOL, love the sig!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Tank...LOL, love the sig!


its the in thing, get ill with growth!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> me or the big man GP, oh i guess that would be both of us!!!!!



YOU Tankie!! 

Morning! 



BTW  I am still waiting to get big like you...


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> YOU Tankie!!
> 
> Morning!
> ...


Morning Sapphire!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 22, 2004)

04/21/04 Wed, day off, just a 40 min powerwalk
dropped alittle protein intake from my meals
04/22/04
meals the same, just added 50 more grams with 2 meals
power wk delts and tris
10 min bike w/u, light pushdownsx20
skulls 100x7,110x6,115x6
pushdowns 100x7,105x7,110x6
o-h ext 85x7,95x6
d-b kick back30x7
m-p 125x6,135x6,140x5
cheat laterals 30x6,35x6[great tempo] little tendewr in rt shoulder, took it sorta light
up right row,95x6,105x6 plus abs, plus 20 min HIIT
over all great w/o, strength levels are returning nicely


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 26, 2004)

04/24-25/04
ate well with exception of saturday night, i finally broke down and had chic/cheese pasta, not bad for 24 plus wks,lmao
24th did light legs
25th nothing, no cardio, no wts, one meal was a big flop, big cheese burger and fries, man, i felt like crap after eating soooooo much!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 26, 2004)

4/26-5/1/04
pre cooked 3 lbs buff/3 lbs turkey breast/4 lbs chic breast
4 lbs mixed veggies and 7 yams[medium sized]
RR wk today will be chest and bi's will edit w/o later
meal one 1/2 cup dry oatmeal, 9 egg whites plus 2 oz lean ham dices and scrambled
meal 2 4 oz buff 4 oz t-b 1 grapefruit
meal 3 6 oz chic breast 3 oz tuna 1 yam
meal 4 blend milk isolate with 1/4 cup Fiber one 1/4 cup uncles sams 4 froze strawberries
meal 5 vedtta pre w/o drink
meal 6 post w/o 55 whey iso,60 grams dextrose
meal 7 chic breast 5 oz 4 oz buff, 3-4 cups salad romaine/spinach blend,2 tbs o/v newmans own


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Man, I go through almost 3 large yams a day, along with 10oz elk, 10oz chicken, 10oz grnd elk.  I am going bankrupt LOL


----------



## firestorm (Apr 26, 2004)

Our diets are similar but I prefer Yak Milk over cow milk.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Our diets are similar but I prefer Yak Milk over cow milk.


yakity yak, dont talk back, thats was lame, i know.
 man, i have yet to have a big tall glass of milk, hmmmm, before bed  sounds good tonite!!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 28, 2004)

HOLY shit! You are friggin HUGE!

great work man, seriously 

Your legs are massive


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks buddy, but i'm just getting started, i want my NGA pro card!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow Tank  You were the biggest bloke there!!
Unfortunate you wern't that bit tighter... You have done a fantastic job mate


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Tank!!  When I first read your post about the food you prepared I thought you ATE all that in one day!!  

Your legs ARE huge, how often do you do legs???


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Wow Tank  You were the biggest bloke there!!
> Unfortunate you wern't that bit tighter... You have done a fantastic job mate


being tighter is the key for me, i still carried 5-6 lbs bdy ft, after the some of the water dropped you could really see the extra pounds, but over all i was truly happy with everything. i'm staying really focused for Oct, which is a bigger show yet. and i have yet to really blow my diet.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Tank!!  When I first read your post about the food you prepared I thought you ATE all that in one day!!
> 
> Your legs ARE huge, how often do you do legs???


i have to prepare that much food for the week cus i'm always running somewhere. its my sunday job to cook all day!!LMAO. being that my legs are so big i train them 2 times a month, i get to focus just on the upper body mostly, which is alot of fun!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 29, 2004)

I really want my legs to get bigger.. I must be doing something wrong.  GP is gonna change my program, right now I work then twice a week.  He may have me cut down to once a week.  

What do you eat post WO?


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I really want my legs to get bigger.. I must be doing something wrong.  GP is gonna change my program, right now I work then twice a week.  He may have me cut down to once a week.
> 
> What do you eat post WO?


50-60 grams whey isolate, 60-70 grams dextrose.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 30, 2004)

Yikes!!  What the heck is dextrose?  Can't I eat a snickers bar instead?


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yikes!!  What the heck is dextrose?  Can't I eat a snickers bar instead?


either that or a big bowl of ice cream.


----------



## Tank316 (May 26, 2004)

*HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
Amost a month goes by, duh!!!!any ways 
Yes, i'm still in the comp, just way to frik'in busy to update this thing. ah, except i put a few lbs back on.
P/RR/SH II
been given this system a whirl and really liking it!!!!
i'll try to update routine this p.m


----------



## Tank316 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> either that or a big bowl of ice cream.


this was a joke btw.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

Hi Tankie!!  I missed you!   

I knew you were joking about the icecream BTW


----------



## Tank316 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Tankie!!  I missed you!
> 
> I knew you were joking about the icecream BTW


lol, Hi Hon, ummm, btw, i just fell of the chair looking at your ''avi''. looking pretty sweet, sweets!!!!!!!!!
  :bounce:


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2004)

Yo dawg all going good I hope.   Saph yea really that pic is fantastic.  I just checked your photo page for a larger version.  booo  not there.  ADD it PLEASE!!!  LOL


----------



## Tank316 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yo dawg all going good I hope.   Saph yea really that pic is fantastic.  I just checked your photo page for a larger version.  booo  not there.  ADD it PLEASE!!!  LOL


hey Fire, how you doing?????


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

What doin Tomass


----------



## Tank316 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> What doin Tomass


i'm up way to early, i'm training our new puppy
she's 1/2 yellow lab and 1/2 golden retriever. she's almost house broke, as well as kennel broke[without crying all night] she's going on 9 wks. plus trying to get thing ready for graduation. i need a vaction


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i'm up way to early, i'm training our new puppy
> she's 1/2 yellow lab and 1/2 golden retriever. she's almost house broke, as well as kennel broke[without crying all night] she's going on 9 wks. plus trying to get thing ready for graduation. i need a vaction


Ahhhh yes..... i remember those days. That incesant crying coming out of the laundry  Should end up a good dog though with those breeds in her.


----------



## Sapphire (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> lol, Hi Hon, ummm, btw, i just fell of the chair looking at your ''avi''. looking pretty sweet, sweets!!!!!!!!!
> :bounce:



Thanks Muscles!  I love to be called sweets.. not sure why...  maybe because Coach calls me that sometimes. 

Awww... your puppy sounds adorable!!  What is his/her name?  Any pics??  I love dogs!!!!!!!!!! 

Hi there Fire!   I MAY post the full sized pic...not sure if BF will like it though.  He doesn't understand it's just to show my hard work... and where I need improvement.  He wont take any "sexy" pics of me unless we use the digital... worried someone will get a hold of the pictures.    , as if anyone would even WANT them!


----------



## firestorm (May 28, 2004)

All is pretty good here Tank.  Just very busy here at work. Rarely have time to come here lately.


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2004)

omgi had 3 beers last night and they tasted awful  looks like its gonna be a long summer.
sometime tonite i'll be posting my pics for the IM comp.


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Is that possible  I had 3 last night myself and they were  yummo.
Think you need some good Aussie beer


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Is that possible  I had 3 last night myself and they were  yummo.
> Think you need some good Aussie beer


i thinks its for the good Riss,that way i'll be ready for my next comp in Oct!!!  but i'm still in shock that they tasted bad!!lol.


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

I am definately gonna compete in Sept now  We will both be team GP champions


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I am definately gonna compete in Sept now  We will both be team GP champions


thats my goal for Oct bro!!!!!so far i'm staying around the 220 range!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I am definately gonna compete in Sept now  We will both be team GP champions


GP Champions! Should we make up teeshirts?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2004)

That would be very cool to have 2 of our team members as champions.  Go for it guys.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 8, 2004)

*trying to figure out a good time to start another journal!@!@!@!!@*


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> That would be very cool to have 2 of our team members as champions. Go for it guys.


What about us Fire?  Should we compete too??


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> GP Champions! Should we make up teeshirts?


YES!! YES!! We need tees!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> YES!! YES!! We need tees!!


You are in charge of the GP Team Member Tee-shirts Sapphy cause you are the one with all the style!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

OK Coach!  I will design us some hot tees!


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK Coach! I will design us some hot tees!


Awesome!! I need a XXL and a XXXL...k?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Awesome!! I need a XXL and a XXXL...k?


OK Coach!  XXXL it is!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK Coach! XXXL it is!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

I think all the TEAM GPOPRO members need XXXL... except me.. I like my tees small and tight!


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I think all the TEAM GPOPRO members need XXXL... except me.. I like my tees small and tight!


Well, the XXX WILL fit me tight!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, the XXX WILL fit me tight!


Tanks already ahead of the T shirt game, sorry Sapp!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, the XXX WILL fit me tight!


I know Coachie.. I have seen and touched those fine pecs of yours!!    












OK maybe NOT touched!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Tanks already ahead of the T shirt game, sorry Sapp!!!!!


Did you get me one Tankie???


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Did you get me one Tankie???


no, i'm sorry, but if you truly would like one, i'll have a couple more made up.
The company screwed up the first order and spelled reprange wrong!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

No.. Hun that's OK, I understand you forgot about me.  I am OK with it.. I guess.


----------



## gopro (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I know Coachie.. I have seen and touched those fine pecs of yours!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same goes for your pecs sweets


----------



## gopro (Jun 16, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Tanks already ahead of the T shirt game, sorry Sapp!!!!!


Whaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzup??? You made up tees??? Thats the package I'm supposed to be getting? How freaking cool! Can't wait to see them!!!! 

 :bounce:


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Same goes for your pecs sweets


 
   You have touched MY pecs????  Was THAT YOU??????


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh you mean SAW my pecs..


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Whaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzup??? You made up tees??? Thats the package I'm supposed to be getting? How freaking cool! Can't wait to see them!!!!
> 
> :bounce:


----------



## gopro (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh you mean SAW my pecs..


No, I mean "TOUCHED."


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> No, I mean "TOUCHED."


 ..... ........ 

Hmmm.... I guess that was YOU!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 17, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Whaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzup??? You made up tees??? Thats the package I'm supposed to be getting? How freaking cool! Can't wait to see them!!!!
> 
> :bounce:


you would've got them a month ago, but the company messed up the order twice!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey guys and Saph, hope all is well with everyone.  I have had very little time as of late to come and visit my friends but I just wanted to say hello and let you all know I'm still alive and still a GP Team mate.  I may not be here but I'm still spreading the word.  

Peace all,
Fire


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Hey guys and Saph, hope all is well with everyone. I have had very little time as of late to come and visit my friends but I just wanted to say hello and let you all know I'm still alive and still a GP Team mate. I may not be here but I'm still spreading the word.
> 
> Peace all,
> Fire


Hey Fire!!  How are ya Babe???  Enjoying the gorgeous weather I hope.  Love your sig...   

Take care love...   
Sapph


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 21, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Hey guys and Saph, hope all is well with everyone. I have had very little time as of late to come and visit my friends but I just wanted to say hello and let you all know I'm still alive and still a GP Team mate. I may not be here but I'm still spreading the word.
> 
> Peace all,
> Fire


glad to hear all is well Brian, hope you have a safe yet fun summer bro!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 22, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Hey guys and Saph, hope all is well with everyone. I have had very little time as of late to come and visit my friends but I just wanted to say hello and let you all know I'm still alive and still a GP Team mate. I may not be here but I'm still spreading the word.
> 
> Peace all,
> Fire


Whats up my brutha!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 22, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> you would've got them a month ago, but the company messed up the order twice!!!!!!!


I got them and they are AWESOME! A huge thanks for that! I went to the Jr Nationals bodybuilding competition this last weekend and wore my tees proudly to the show! You are a great friend! I hope that one day, all of my p/rr/s disciples will be wearing p/rr/s gear...shirts, tanks, hats, etc!

Thanks again my friend!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 22, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I got them and they are AWESOME! A huge thanks for that! I went to the Jr Nationals bodybuilding competition this last weekend and wore my tees proudly to the show! You are a great friend! I hope that one day, all of my p/rr/s disciples will be wearing p/rr/s gear...shirts, tanks, hats, etc!
> 
> Thanks again my friend!


umm, that could be in the works. now that the company knows how to spell RepRange!!!!!


----------



## Paynne (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll have to get onto the tee bandwagon when they become available.  I just started the program and am liking it a lot


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 22, 2004)

*glad you liked them Eric!!!!!you must make them look small though!!!!!!!*


----------



## gopro (Jun 22, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I'll have to get onto the tee bandwagon when they become available. I just started the program and am liking it a lot


Awesome! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## gopro (Jun 22, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *glad you liked them Eric!!!!!you must make them look small though!!!!!!!*


Yeah, coulda used a 3 x actually, LOL.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 24, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yeah, coulda used a 3 x actually, LOL.


well, with in a month, when life slow down a little , LOL, i'll set up a Paypal account, and start taking orders for the tee's. You of course,my big steak eating freak, have nothing to worry about, your taken care of!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Tank 
Just thought I'd pop in and say hi to my fellow IM comp winner 
You're doing so great! I'm going to try Gopro's program next week too I think 
When's your comp again? and where?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah Tank, awesome job buddy! You made amazing progress.

Jen- You'll love GP's routine! For sure.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> well, with in a month, when life slow down a little , LOL, i'll set up a Paypal account, and start taking orders for the tee's. You of course,my big steak eating freak, have nothing to worry about, your taken care of!!!!!!!


I want a tee Tankie!  Can I get a black tank size Small, when you start taking orders, that is...      I can mail you a check in the meantime... let me know Hun.  THANK YOU!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Tank
> Just thought I'd pop in and say hi to my fellow IM comp winner
> You're doing so great! I'm going to try Gopro's program next week too I think
> When's your comp again? and where?


WooHoo!!  Jenny is joining Team GoPro!!!  Prepare for the pain Sweetie!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 24, 2004)

Send me a pm with your details Tankus and i'll send you a bank draft and you can send me a shirt


----------



## Paynne (Jun 24, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> well, with in a month, when life slow down a little , LOL, i'll set up a Paypal account, and start taking orders for the tee's.



Paypal is great but they charge so much to the person doing the selling.  It's some percentage, I forget what it is.  They charged me a bundle for some stuff I sold on ebay.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2004)

Send me a pm too Tank, I definately want a shirt. We can do paypal or I can just mail you a check.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> WooHoo!! Jenny is joining Team GoPro!!! Prepare for the pain Sweetie!


  I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 27, 2004)

*alright guys, thanks for the response on the Shirts, i'll have more info on them in 1 month, i have to focus on my house project[before my wife bodyslams me]LOL.*


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *alright guys, thanks for the response on the Shirts, i'll have more info on them in 1 month, i have to focus on my house project[before my wife bodyslams me]LOL.*


Tank...you've really started something here! Move over Richard Simmons!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Tank...you've really started something here! Move over Richard Simmons!


LMAO!!!!!Richard would have it going on if he was bald though!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!!Richard would have it going on if he was bald though!!!!!


He may also need to change out of those funny looking shorts too!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 29, 2004)

I have said it before and I will say it again....  I LOVE bald muscular men!   Mmmmmm


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I have said it before and I will say it again.... I LOVE bald muscular men! Mmmmmm


Hence you passion for me! LOL!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 30, 2004)

That's not funny... that's TRUE!


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That's not funny... that's TRUE!


Well, I really love hot, sexy blondes, with the same tastes in...........

....hence my passion for YOU!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, I really love hot, sexy blondes, with the same tastes in...........
> 
> ....hence my passion for YOU!


Same tastes in hot, wet, wild monkey sex??????


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Same tastes in hot, wet, wild monkey sex??????


How'd ya know


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2004)

Hmmm I wonder... just a lucky guess I suppose.


----------



## firestorm (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi Saph, GP, Tankster!!!  How the heck are all of you???  Work has been keeping me busy as well as the family on my days off so I haven't been around much or at all really.  All is going good here.  I was off my training while on day shift for about a month but now that I'm back on my wonderful night shift 3 days a week I have been back in the gym and hitting it pretty hard.  Luckily I didn't loose much in the way of size or strength just motivation but that is coming back as well.  Sorry I missed the Online comp.  What ever happened with it?  Was anyone ever declaired a winner?  I voted that you are all winners in my book.  Peace and good luck to everyone.  I'll be around tonight posting here and there.  Look foward to talking to you all quite soon.
Your friend,
Brian


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Hi Saph, GP, Tankster!!! How the heck are all of you??? Work has been keeping me busy as well as the family on my days off so I haven't been around much or at all really. All is going good here. I was off my training while on day shift for about a month but now that I'm back on my wonderful night shift 3 days a week I have been back in the gym and hitting it pretty hard. Luckily I didn't loose much in the way of size or strength just motivation but that is coming back as well. Sorry I missed the Online comp. What ever happened with it? Was anyone ever declaired a winner? I voted that you are all winners in my book. Peace and good luck to everyone. I'll be around tonight posting here and there. Look foward to talking to you all quite soon.
> Your friend,
> Brian


Great to see you buddy...shoot me an email so we can talk!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Hi Saph, GP, Tankster!!! How the heck are all of you??? Work has been keeping me busy as well as the family on my days off so I haven't been around much or at all really. All is going good here. I was off my training while on day shift for about a month but now that I'm back on my wonderful night shift 3 days a week I have been back in the gym and hitting it pretty hard. Luckily I didn't loose much in the way of size or strength just motivation but that is coming back as well. Sorry I missed the Online comp. What ever happened with it? Was anyone ever declaired a winner? I voted that you are all winners in my book. Peace and good luck to everyone. I'll be around tonight posting here and there. Look foward to talking to you all quite soon.
> Your friend,
> Brian


Hi Fire!

I have been good, working out very hard!!  Still not as big as GP or Tankie yet.   BUT I am working on it!    

Mwaaa!  Cyndi


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I got them and they are AWESOME! A huge thanks for that! I went to the Jr Nationals bodybuilding competition this last weekend and wore my tees proudly to the show! You are a great friend! I hope that one day, all of my p/rr/s disciples will be wearing p/rr/s gear...shirts, tanks, hats, etc!
> 
> Thanks again my friend!


here you go guys. starting to get some free time to get this project going!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 25, 2004)

Gp and I thought the word ''systems'' had a better ring to it!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Hi Saph, GP, Tankster!!!  How the heck are all of you???  Work has been keeping me busy as well as the family on my days off so I haven't been around much or at all really.  All is going good here.  I was off my training while on day shift for about a month but now that I'm back on my wonderful night shift 3 days a week I have been back in the gym and hitting it pretty hard.  Luckily I didn't loose much in the way of size or strength just motivation but that is coming back as well.  Sorry I missed the Online comp.  What ever happened with it?  Was anyone ever declaired a winner?  I voted that you are all winners in my book.  Peace and good luck to everyone.  I'll be around tonight posting here and there.  Look foward to talking to you all quite soon.
> Your friend,
> Brian


Tank and Jenny were the winners Fire 

Nice shirt Tankus, i'll pm you my details soon i want some training singlets


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 27, 2004)

Im waiting for the gal to get back with some details on the shirts and tank tops
colors will be grey/white sm-xxl, prices will vary as well. i'm going to charge enough to cover shipping, i dont need/want to make a profit on this. i have gained enough through using the program/system!!!!!!!!and that the bottom line!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2004)

LOVE the t-shirts Tank!!  I definitely want one or TWO!!  Should I PM you my info?? 

I really appreciate the effort involved in ordering and sending these Ts!!  You are the best!!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 27, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Im waiting for the gal to get back with some details on the shirts and tank tops
> colors will be grey/white sm-xxl, prices will vary as well. i'm going to charge enough to cover shipping, i dont need/want to make a profit on this. i have gained enough through using the program/system!!!!!!!!and that the bottom line!!!!!



Ummmmmmm...but maybe I want a little profit...  

Hehehe...just playing! I have profited enough from your friendship my brother!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 27, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Ummmmmmm...but maybe I want a little profit...
> 
> Hehehe...just playing! I have profited enough from your friendship my brother!


same here Eric,same here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 27, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> same here Eric,same here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

If you guys wern't team GP i'd have to put out a gay thread alert about now


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## Tank316 (Jul 28, 2004)

well Riss, with pics of J'Bo's sweet looking rear in your sig, i'm speechless!!!!!







for once!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah.... Jenny's butt is distracting ME!!!  I can just imagine how it is making you big strong men feel!!     
Now if Tank and Ris send ME a pic of their BUTTS, I will add it to my sig and say the butts of Team GoPro.  I guess Fire and Eric will just HAVE to bear their tushes too for the complete picture!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

Whats your email addie Saph


----------



## gopro (Jul 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah.... Jenny's butt is distracting ME!!!  I can just imagine how it is making you big strong men feel!!
> Now if Tank and Ris send ME a pic of their BUTTS, I will add it to my sig and say the butts of Team GoPro.  I guess Fire and Eric will just HAVE to bear their tushes too for the complete picture!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Whats your email addie Saph




OK Ris.. it's Cyndibelle@optonline.net


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK Ris.. it's Cyndibelle@optonline.net


Did you get it ??


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 29, 2004)

going to see a sports doc today  about my rt shoulder today,wish me luck!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

Stuff that... i'll pray for you big fella


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Did you get it ??


YUP!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> going to see a sports doc today  about my rt shoulder today,wish me luck!!!!!!


I will pray for you too Tankie!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> YUP!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 31, 2004)

Riss/Saphie, ....thank you for your prayers....MRI shows that the R/C is well, pretty much junk!!!!!! operation is going to happen regardless!!!! i'll have more details in a day or 2!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 31, 2004)

At least they know what to do now  What will happen with the comp you were gonna do??


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> At least they know what to do now  What will happen with the comp you were gonna do??


the doc said 4-5 wks doing nothing at all,just rest, then 6-8 wks of rehab!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

Better be prayin about keepin your muscle mass then


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Better be prayin about keepin your muscle mass then


i have been thinking alot about what to do,and how to handle this..
so far my main thought was, just heal up properly.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes good thinkin champ, you can always train hard and get your muscle back but go too early and you could be damaged for life .


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes good thinkin champ, you can always train hard and get your muscle back but go too early and you could be damaged for life .


well i gotta admit, i have never had anything like this happen before. this will be my first surgery EVER. not really thrilled with it...
so far the last 3 wks, with out lifting has been ''the shits''. i do 2 sessions of cardio 4times a week to keep the lean the lean look, and gone ''caveman'' diet GP style to help out, so far so good.
i'm going to try supplementing really heavy with bcaa's during my rehab, i'll be back better then ever bro!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

Great plan bud, how about lil puppy?? Dont walk his little legs off


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey there Tankie!!  I agree with the Ris man, heal up first!!!  THEN worry about lifting again.  What's a "caveman" style diet?  Are u eating dinosaur?

What kind of puppy do you have??  I LOVE dogs!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Tank,


I hope you feel better and that your shoulder gets back to 100% soon.
Let me first thank you for your help with the explanation about cardiovascular recovery. That does help, even though at first, I will be skipping the shock part of the training.
Second of all, I went ahead and read your whole journal because the T-shirt thing that you wrote in your sig caught me eye  and then I couldn't stop reading. Man, you are an awe inspiring. I saw your before and after pictures and let me tell you, I am more ready to do this than I may have been. You were already big before. Most of my muscle I lost yo-yo'ing from diet to diet, so I am planning on doing this fully. Also, you cut and lost fat by doing P/RR/S, which I was a little worried about earlier, because one is always tought that heavy lifting or weight lifting does not aid in weight loss, then I saw you, Jodi and others that have done it and it's truly inspiring. At 40 you look like that?  
Ok, enough ass kissing for one morning, i hope the best on your upcoming surgery and I will say a little prayer for your prompt recovery....


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 2, 2004)

Fanta, thanks for the kind words, as for the p//rr/sh system, it really helps retaining the muscle through dieting and hard dieting.and yes, if your not ready shock week dont do it, but to be truthful, shock wk is my fav!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey there Tankie!!  I agree with the Ris man, heal up first!!!  THEN worry about lifting again.  What's a "caveman" style diet?  Are u eating dinosaur?
> 
> What kind of puppy do you have??  I LOVE dogs!!!


here ya go ''cheeks''  
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=22136&highlight=caveman+diet
and my puppy is a yellow lab cross golden retriever. she's my cardio training partner. she's keeping me shape!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Great plan bud, how about lil puppy?? Dont walk his little legs off


she's a cardio machine Riss, 30-40 min in the a.m and then we run up stream at a river for 20 min at night, and i'm not complaining at all. 
Its been a alot of fun training her, i would've made a great dad, i spoil her alot!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

Damn its hard to do cardio when your crook......
I'm away for a week bud see you then


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 5, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Damn its hard to do cardio when your crook......
> I'm away for a week bud see you then


have fun, be safe!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> have fun, be safe!!!!!


Is that an oxymoron??


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> here ya go ''cheeks''
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=22136&highlight=caveman+diet
> and my puppy is a yellow lab cross golden retriever. she's my cardio training partner. she's keeping me shape!!!!



Hey Hun!!  OH you have to post a pic of your pup!!!  My puppy is sleeping at my feet right now!    


BTW Shock week is my fav too!!    

Do you want to send me a pic of your butt to add to the butts of Team gopro?  Ris sent me some, I am gonna add his to my sig too!  I really want a pic of Eric's tush...


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Hun!!  OH you have to post a pic of your pup!!!  My puppy is sleeping at my feet right now!
> 
> 
> BTW Shock week is my fav too!!
> ...


Team Tush, me.???OMG, they dont make pixels big enough to cover that amount of area!!!!!!!     
i'll take some recent pics of me and the dog next wk.
i'm leaving for the weekend to clear my mind,get away from the house and the work week. the pup is staying with my parents and my wife is gonna tie me up and have her way with me........i hope!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2004)

Did you get left tied up Tom???


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 14, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Did you get left tied up Tom???


the doc moved me back to the 17th, this coming tuesday!!!!! i meet with him again this monday for some other stuff, rehab questions,etc!!!! i feel very confident with this doc, he's really into sports medicene/rehab,you name it,he's into it. he also brought in another football player for me to talk to who had the exact same injury, he's 100 % after a years worth of rehab!!!  the doc was also impressed with my knowledge and build for 41, asked me if i wanted a job at the college campus helping out with the weight room program for college athletes, i was to say the least SHOCKED.almost my dream job in way!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm going to be starting a new journal next wk, hell, i wont have much to do besides type left handed anyways.
it will be more of a diet/cardio journal for the most part,till i can start my rehab!!!! and more of a ''lets b.s '' journal as well. but when the rehab starts, then it will be a ''lets get down to business'' journal!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 14, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> the doc moved me back to the 17th, this coming tuesday!!!!! i meet with him again this monday for some other stuff, rehab questions,etc!!!! i feel very confident with this doc, he's really into sports medicene/rehab,you name it,he's into it. he also brought in another football player for me to talk to who had the exact same injury, he's 100 % after a years worth of rehab!!!  the doc was also impressed with my knowledge and build for 41, asked me if i wanted a job at the college campus helping out with the weight room program for college athletes, i was to say the least SHOCKED.almost my dream job in way!!!!!


Sounds like you have this surgery thing all under control. A good doctor makes all the diff. 
Speedy recovery !


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow Tankus what a great opertunity  Funny how good things come out of bad stuff some time hey....


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have this surgery thing all under control. A good doctor makes all the diff.
> Speedy recovery !


thanks a ton Gary.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 15, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wow Tankus what a great opertunity  Funny how good things come out of bad stuff some time hey....


so true, my wife and i have alot to discuss. i really love working at the school, mainly because i love the kids and they have alot of fun with me!!! giving them little kids a high five and having ask''show us your muscles MrTom'' always makes my day!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2004)

Sounds like the trick Mr Tom  Let us know the outcome asap


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Tankie!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Tankie!!


 :bounce: morning Saphie poo!!! how are you this fine morning?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

I am goooood Tankie Poo!!!!    
Good luck tommorow..


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am goooood Tankie Poo!!!!
> Good luck tommorow..


thanks sweets.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2004)

Good bye to this journal!!!!
will be starting up a new one with thoughts on rehab/surgery/cardio and diet!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Fire!
> 
> I have been good, working out very hard!!  Still not as big as GP or Tankie yet.   BUT I am working on it!
> 
> Mwaaa!  Cyndi



Sweetie I wish you the very best but please don't get THAT big. I like you sexy not monsterous!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Fire, tank has a new journal   And there was a b-day thread that you missed out on...


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

awwww damn, I miss everything.  Thanks for the heads up my friend.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Yea.  Just say whatup in your b-day thread.  Otherwise you seem like an ass


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

HAHAHA  or,, a 42 year old suffering from his 1st bouts with alzimers.  hehehehe


----------

